# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Profession]  Le Gardien, ou le maçon ésotérique

## Phazon

Le Gardien, en voilà une classe qui porte bien son nom ! Vos compagnons vont aimer à vous adorer et vous croulerez très vite sous la gloire, les honneurs et les femmes ou hommes nus  ::trollface:: 

Joueurs égoïstes, attirés par les gros dégâts qui tâchent, passez votre chemin ! Ou alors tournez-vous vers un build qui fera naître le dégoût parmi la profession (mais restera néanmoins efficace et fun ::siffle:: ).

Le Gardien, pensé par Arenanet, fait figure de rempart mobile, *utilisant toutes les formes de support* pour aider au groupe.* Il allie avec grande maîtrise les soins (plus d'une dizaine de façons de soigner le groupe), des buffs très variés (via ses différents cris et symboles) et du contrôle de foule viril et impactant (merveilleux pour le RvR)*.

Les canards ayant une âme charitable, aimant autrui et prêchant la bonne parole se doivent d'essayer le Gardien. Vous ne serez pas un "Healer" dans la plus pure tradition MMORPG, mais un soutien new gen à tout groupe qui se respecte (ou qui ne se respecte pas hein, cela les regarde  :tired: )



*Description du rôle préférable du Gardien en RvR :*

Un mur.

Bon on va développer un peu. *Le Gardien excelle dans l'art de contrôler une zone, ce qui est primordial en RvR.* 


_Utilisée en défense, votre panoplie de contrôle fera gagner du temps à votre équipe, pour se replacer, arriver en renfort, balancer des AoE dans la zone en question._

_Utilisée en attaque, cette même panoplie cassera le groupe ennemi en morceaux, diminuant son efficacité tout en le regroupant dans une zone pour vos AoE._


Les grands Gardiens (cela n'exclue pas les nabots à poil ras) seront capables d'anticiper les mouvements adverses, d'établir en un clin d'oeil le rapport de force, de prise d'initiatives impliquant tout le bus et auront un vrai poids sur la réussite ou non de toute action.


*Les skills d'armes jouant ce rôle de contrôle sont :* 


_ *Ligne de protection* avec le bâton. Parfait pour bloquer un passage étroit, casser un bus en deux, bloquer les fuyards, éviter que les ennemis ne rentrent ou sortent d'un fort/tour. Abusez en ! *Niveau d'utilité 5*

_ *Bouclier d'absorption* avec le bouclier. Assez technique pour avoir un rendu efficace, il demandera de la maîtrise. Le repoussement sera utile à beaucoup de situations, je citerai en exemple le sauvetage de coupaings prêts à être achevés ou encore de faire tomber les ennemis en contrebas. La fonction absorption est parfaite pour protéger les engins de siège, même si la durée est très courte, un roulement efficace des Gardiens présents est nécessaire. *Niveau d'utilité 4*

_ *Anneau de protection* avec le marteau. Conviendra mieux aux Gardiens offensifs et plutôt en plaine. En défense de fort il sera utilisé pour exterminer ceux sur les béliers conjointement à une pluie d'AoE ou tout simplement comme barrière infranchissable. *Niveau d'utilité 3
*
_ *Lame de soumission* avec l'espadon. Ce skill se combine à merveille avec l'Anneau de protection pour bloquer totalement un groupe ennemi, surtout efficace sur les petits groupes (on ne peut accrocher que 5 personnes max). A noter que l'on peut attirer les méchants sur les remparts (fort taux de ratés). *Niveau d'utilité 2*


*Maintenant les skill utilitaires :*


_ *Mur de renvoi*. A première vue il peut paraître trop situationnel. Que nenni. Avant tout impact il doit être placé au devant de votre groupe (_attribut nécessaire, voir plus bas_), absorbant nombres de projectiles. Les Gardiens doivent le positionner au dessus des béliers pour améliorer leur durée de vie, de même pour les engins en plaine. Son faible cooldown est le point qui le rend quasi-inévitable (_avec l'attribut associé_). Mon pêché mignon ? Le placer juste devant votre porte assailli par 30 brigands, récolte de petits sacs assurée ! *Niveau d'utilité 5*

_ *Sanctuaire*. Demande une grande maîtrise pour donner tout son potentiel. Avec l'attribut adéquat le positionnement de la bulle peut remplir beaucoup de rôles : blocage de porte, cassage de bus, préparation de rez, préparation d'assaut sur les béliers ennemis etc... C'est le skill de la créativité chez les gardiens ! Seul le cooldown interminable est à pointer comme défaut.* Niveau d'utilité 5*



*Les aptitudes améliorant les contrôles de foules :*


_ *Sol consacré*. Obligatoire pour un Gardien, un vrai. Décuple l'utilité de Mur de renvoi et de Sanctuaire. *Niveau d'utilité 5*

_ *Maîtrise des consécrations*. Fortement souhaitable pour ceux jouant avec conjointement Mur de renvoi et Sanctuaire, les autres peuvent se poser la question. *Niveau d'utilité 4*

_ *Maîtrise à deux mains*. Je ne vois pas comment un Gardien puisse s'en passer. Reste que la branche Honneur possède nombre d'aptitudes intéressantes. *Niveau d'utilité 4*

_ *Bouclier honorable*. Les adeptes du bouclier doivent sérieusement réfléchir à prendre cette aptitude. *Niveau d'utilité 2*


Pour contrer les maçons adverses, vous pouvez administrer de la *Stabilité* à vos sujets. Autant _Tenez bon_ est parfait pour du combat en plaine et pour des sorties défensives, autant _Sol consacré_ (attention rien à voir avec l'aptitude !) convient mieux pour une attaque de tour pour protéger les utilisateurs de béliers des catapultes adverses ou à placer lorsque le mur/porte tombe.


*En résumant tout ça, le nécessaire à tout maçon :* 


*Ligne de protection via le bâton obligatoire en défense de tour/fort, optionnel mais souhaitable en combat de plaine et Mur de renvoi qui doit être dans toutes les barres de skill et associée à Sol consacré (le skill permettant de placer les Consécrations où l'on désire).*

*Quand à Sanctuaire, il sera indispensable dans un groupe optimisé de Gardiens, en solo c'est à vous de voir !*

Le reste dépendra de votre style de jeu. 

Porté vers l'offensive ? Prenez un espadon et foncez dans le tas tout en vous buffant avec des cris. Porté vers la défense prenez votre bouclier et Sanctuaire.


_Post en chantier, je placerai ici toutes les bonnes idées pour le Gardien en RvR. Allez y donnez vos astuces, vos suggestions, et surtout corrigez moi !
Une partie stuff paraîtra prochainement (je me tâte toujours sur le mien !) 
Si vous aviez rédigé ou lu des choses pertinentes pour le Gardien faites le moi savoir, je les intégrerai au mieux dans ce post. De plus si un canard obsédé du sPvP se lance dans la rédaction d'un guide pour le Gardien, je le placerai ici-même_



----------------------


*Amis Gardiens, regroupons nous et formons des murs anti-envahisseurs !*

Discutons de comment trouver des synergies avec les Gardiens ou entre Gardiens tout court (classe très représentée chez les CPC en RvR) ! Le fait de créer un groupe full Gardien pourrait faciliter cette synergie, qu'avez vous d'autres en tête ?

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Un endroit rien que pour nous pour discuter de notre classe avec classe youhou !  ::wub::  

Je remets ici quelques lien qui m'ont bien éclairé sur la profession, certains traits ont probablement changé mais l'essentiel est là :
Orienté pvp tout ça, pour ma part je mixe avec les consécrations (indispensables en 3W) et j'utilise plutôt les cris. En pve je réoriente mes traits pour les méditations.

Un guide qu'il est bien:
http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/...ive-pvp-guide/

Deux vidéos, un peu longues oui, mais qui expliquent leurs builds en détails.
Quelques remarques intéressantes ici :



J'ai pris exemple sur ce monsieur :

----------


## Steidd

Bonjour les gardiens! C'est vraiment sympa d'avoir un thread juste pour parler de notre profession. Amoilesmobs a deja poste les principaux lien que j'utilise pour mon gardien. J'essaierai de rajouter des liens si je trouve quelque chose d'utile. D'une maniere generale je parcours beaucoup le fofo de GW2 guru... bon apres, c'est un fofo, y a des truc a prendre, d'autres a laissser!

----------


## icemaker

Y'a un très bon guide sur le gardien en sPvP ici : http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/...ive-pvp-guide/
Ceci dit beaucoup de conseils qui se trouvent dans ce guide peuvent également s'appliquer en PvE et RvR  ::): 

EDIT: Ah ben merde un peu trop vite lu le post au dessus  ::P:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Ce guide est assez connu ... vu que c'est le même lien que je donne 2 posts au dessus.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Odrhann

Le goût prononcé du Gardien pour le feu devrait trouver une excellente synergie avec des élémentalistes. A-t-on déjà songé à monter des groupes qui mêleraient ces deux classes ?

Sinon, gardien depuis le premier jour, ayant testé un peu les autres classes sans s'y retrouver, je dois dire que je suis heureux d'avoir enfin un thread pour en parler.

Bientôt Phazon, j'aurai toutes mes runes de pitié. C'est long. Quand on est pauvre.

----------


## Steidd

Histoire de faire vivre le topic, vous vous oriente vers quel stuff? pour quel type de role? dans quel mode de jeu?

Je trouve qu'on parle beaucoup de build, mais finalement tres peu de stuff. Hors, meme s'il ne semble pas y avoir de course au stuff et que celui-ci s'acquiert plus facilement que dans la plupart des MMO, avoir un stuff optimale pour son perso demande tout de meme du temps, donc mieux vaut ne pas se tromper  :;): 

Pour ma part, je suis parti pour mon armure sur du full puissance/robustesse/vitalite (via le karma) et j'ai complete avec des armes et des bijous puissance/robustesse/healing power. Mon build/gameplay est tres fortement inspire par celui de la video postee par Amoilesmobs (celle de 20min25), a l'exception que ce joueur etait en full puissance/robustesse/healing power. J'ai prefere perdre du healing power pour gagne en vitalite. Je joue dans une optique RvR/support. N'hesitez pas a critiquer mes choix  ::): 

Et vous, comment jouer vous ?

----------


## Phazon

Tout comme toi ! Bon je suis encore loin d'avoir mon stuff complet (zéro bijoux), le RvR me prend quasi tout mon temps de jeu et je ne suis pas du genre à acheter mon stuff avec de l'or. Donc ça va se faire tout doucement.

Le rôle que je veux donner à mon Gardien : un mur mobile pouvant relever ses potes efficacement.

Je pars également dans l'optique full Puissance/Robustesse/Vitalité pour les pièces d'armures et les armes. Je vais surement opter pour les bijoux de clerc, mais ce choix n'est pas encore définitif. Pour les runes je vais me prendre celle de Pitié, donnant des bonus pour les rez.

Si tu veux des infos plus avancées, demande à la fougère Odrhann juste au dessus il a son stuff presque au complet. Bon, son intellect limité pourrait ne pas t’aiguiller correctement mais bon, il faut l'impliquer le pauvre...

----------


## Maderone

Au début je comptais monter un gardien basé sur les dégâts d'altérations en infligeant constamment brûlure. Quand j'ai compris que, si un mec a 1 point de plus en altération que moi et qu'il inflige brûlure, je suis inutile. Ça m'a pas mal refroidi. Parce que ça niquerait juste, complètement mon build, et je ne servirai à rien. Alors nan, j'ai pas envie de servir à rien !

Maintenant je pourrais jouer support... mais j'ai beaucoup de mal à constater mon utilité au sein du groupe. Que ça soit en donjon ou en RvR...  comme dit Phazon, en fait j'ai l'impression d'être un mur mobile. Et c'est pas trop mon trip. J'ai essayé un build full guérison. Je pense que ça peut être pas mal utile, par exemple pour défendre/attaquer les forts, ou alors en donjon/Spvp où tu peux vraiment voir ton impact.

----------


## Benounet

Heu, si je ne m'abuse:
La vitesse de rez est basee sur la puissance des soins. Partir sur des runes pour rez plus mieux et mettre 10 en vit/heal c'est pas paradoxal? D'autant que dans la branche, de tete, t'as des attributs qui boost le rez (une bulle, une protection/regen a toi et au soigne, et d'autres p-e j'ai pas fait gaffe)

----------


## Odrhann

Personnellement, je trouve la ligne Honneur trop pauvre. La bulle de regen dure très peu de temps, le bonus de rez serait effectivement intéressant. J'hésite à perdre mes 10 pts en Vertu. C'est à tester. Par contre, la ligne courage est immuable. C'est 30 pts, rien de moins.

----------


## Odrhann

Je viens de passer en 0/0/20/30/20.

J'ai mes 6 runes de pitié grâce à Phazon. Je teste ça cette nuit et donnerai mon avis.

----------


## purEcontact

> Joueurs égoïstes, attirés par les gros dégâts qui tâchent, passez votre chemin !


Je me suis arrêté là : Non.
Vous pouvez très bien jouer gardien en étant un mec qui fait des gros dégâts qui tâchent et qui joue égoïstement (c'est d'ailleurs ce que je fais).

Edit :
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici le build que j'utilise :
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fUEQNAs...Q/VVIeXPgYEbIA

La base c'est le 10/30/30 (il existe différentes variantes, cherchez "build meditation" et vous trouverez).
Normalement, ça se joue épée / focus et sceptre / bouclier mais comme j'aime pas du tout le sceptre et que je trouve le focus trop tanky, j'utilise une épée 2 mains et une torche.

De plus, vous avez une bonne résistance via le sceau et les méditations (2k heal + suppression d’altérations).

----------


## Benounet

Je viens de retest et non ca joue pas en fait.
J'ai efface mes infos erronnees pour garder le topic propre.

----------


## Marty

> Je viens de retest et non ca joue pas en fait.


 :haha:

----------


## Phazon

Pure contact, dommage si tu avais poursuivi la lecture jusqu'à la phrase suivante, tu aurais vu que je dis que cela reste efficace... ::rolleyes:: 

Dac Benounet  :;):

----------


## Steidd

Pur post d'autosatisfaction: Je suis enfin full exotique  ::): 
Mi puissance/vita/robu mi puissance/healing/robu. Bon ben j'ai plus qu'a commencé mon stuff dps maintenant  :;): 

Voila, c'était un post inutile, mais je suis content alors je l'exprime.


Bon histoire de pas non plus faire un post 100% inutile, vous en pensez quoi vous de la stat healing power? Je lis à la fois que c'est useless, d'autres fois que c'est pas mal à petite dose; certains misent à fond la dessus. Bref, je suis un peu perdu... Et comme j'ai peu d’expérience en RvR (mais je compte me rattraper très vite!!)...

----------


## Phazon

Et bien comme tu as l'air d'être le seul Gardien full exo se manifestant, c'est toi qui va nous faire un retour ! Allez allez, au boulot  :;): 

Sinon, on va poster demain nos retours de groupe à 5 Gardiens pour la soirée du reset. On a pu faire de belles choses, et en rater d'autres. En tout cas on en ressortira bien meilleur !

Merci à Xaryan, Alchimist, Pato Gruyère et sans oublier la Fougère masquée  :B):

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Full exo ici depuis 1 semaine (j'ai changé 1 pièce hier). Pareil que notre ami Steidd, un mix de puissance/vita/robu et puissance/healing/robu. Ça fait une bonne semaine que je me balade avec un bâton et je n'arrive absolument pas à savoir si je soigne correctement ou pas. Pas de retours ou d'impressions nettes là dessus (que ce soit en donjons ou en rvr). Difficile à savoir. J'ai l'impression que rez les gens le plus vite possible serait plus efficace. J'utilise que très rarement le mur (5), j'imagine que c'est extrêmement utile mais j'ai eu peu d'occasions de m'en servir et à chaque fois son efficacité m'a paru toute relative, le plus souvent possible le heal (4) même si j'ai l'impression que ça ne fait pas une grosse différence et j'ai pourtant une puissance de heal de +500. C'est pas max loin de là mais c'est pas mal.
Par contre j'adore le mur de renvoi mais j'ai un problème avec tout ce qui est ciblé ou à placer, je trouve ça beaucoup moins instinctif que de simplement lâcher son mur de renvoi et le laisser derrière soi, en retraite ou en provocation de la ligne de front de l'attaque ennemi. Ou de poper instantanément la bulle du bouclier pour envoyer valdinguer et mettre du chaos à l'impact, voler au secours d'un groupe.

En fait je crois que je suis comme purEcontact, mes préférences et on va dire mes facilités de gameplay vont vers le gardien ultra mobile qui fait du gros crit qui tâche tout en résistant un max. J'adore Espadon/Epée-Bouclier. Par contre en RvR le bâton et les consécrations prennent, je pense, tout leur sens de part leurs apports tactiques, ce que je m'efforce de faire depuis que j'ai réorienté dans les branches adéquates. Mais tant que je ne serais pas dans un groupe avec un rôle à tenir le plus souvent possible, je resterai circonspect sur une orientation full heal/consécrations. D'ailleurs j'ai pas encore mis 20 pts en vertue ...

0/0/30/30/10

Preuve de ma skyzophrénie, j'ai pas trop envie d'aller sur full runes de pitié mais plutôt sur 4 runes de l'ogre (pour le chien de pierre qui tank, interrompt et fout le bordel) et 2 de pitié ou 2 de gardien. Avec des bijoux de Chevalier/Valkyrie. De la précision et du crit sur ces pièces.
Une sorte de Tank/Crit qui heal un peu et utilise des consécrations.  ::wacko:: 
En aucun cas je ne me séparerai des 5% robustesse versés en précision.
Je suis à 25% de crit sans avoir vraiment mis l'accent dessus et mon but est de monter vers les 40% (sans la branche Radiance).

Je garde l'espoir de me sentir utile en rvr pas seulement pour ma capacité à transporter du ravitaillement du point A au point B.  ::ninja::  J'exagère mais on va dire qu'après 2 mois de jeu, je n'ai pas encore senti de gros frissons en jouant cette classe. Je m'accroche parce que je sens que c'est possible de prendre un pied monstrueux.

Edit: je suis pas full exo , me manque le masque de respiration aquatique et tous les bijoux comme le voisin du dessous ... j'ai encore un peu de marge.
Edit²: Ma vision du gardien est peut-être utopique, du crit, du tank, sans points en radiance pour soigner quand même ... Est-ce trahir la profession que de se concentrer sur du placement et du soutien plutôt que du heal ? Doit-on se sentir coupable ? Dans quelle étagère ??  :^_^:  :tired:

----------


## Odrhann

*Bien. Feedback time.*

Comme il m'a été demandé de faire un joli retour sur l'usage des runes de pitié couplées à un build qui sent bon le moine guerrier constructeur d'abbayes à mains nues, je m’exécute et l'accompagne de mon ressenti sur notre magnifique groupe de gardiens -qui a effectué de beaux mouvements dans ses balbutiements.

*De l'équipement, de ce qui est recherché, et de comment ça semble marcher bien ou pas bien.*

Si l'on exclut les builds orientés dégâts, et ceux pleinement orientés soins, le gardien recherche  naturellement une trinité très simple en matière d'équipement : Puissance/Robustesse/Vitalité

L'acquisition de toutes ces pièces s'est faite très rapidement, on peut compter pour l'armure 168000 Karmas, auxquels s'ajoutent 360 tokens d'ascalon pour les bottes et le casque.








On voit bien ici que je suis loin du full-exotique, les bijoux restent un cap qui semble lointain pour les non-bijoutiers. Ou je m'y prends tout simplement mal. Mais ce sera bientôt réglé.

Je porte actuellement des bijoux de Clerc, donc Puissance/Robustesse/Puissance des soins,
mais je suis mitigé sur la nécessité de cette dernière statistique puisque *je n'ai pas observé d'influence NOTABLE et ÜBER-INDISPENSABLE* sur les résurrections cette nuit. Non, j'ai surtout vu que la rune de pitié accélérait bel et bien le nombre de soins à la seconde, mais la qualité des soins administrés aux morts n'est pas bouleversée plus significativement. Je reste approximativement au alentours des 320/330(*n) soins aux morts. Que ce soit avec 650 ou 950 en puissance de soins, qui n'affecte définitivement que les sorts de Heal.

Cependant, la rune de pitié est à mes yeux un petit must-have désormais-! Des résurrections 10% plus rapides avec 20% de santé en plus, c'est vraiment utile en pleine bataille. J'enjoins nombre de mes confrères à se procurer ces petits cailloux qu'ils trouveront fort rentables en commando-rez devant une porte, notamment. On en tire aucun bénéfice personnel, tout est orienté vers la réussite commune ici.

EDIT ! C'est faux. Couplées avec les aptitudes de Résurrection de la ligne Honneur, j'oublie de dire à quel point les buffs de 10 sec obtenus pour avoir relevé un homme à terre sont les bienvenus. Enchaîner les rez' n'a jamais été aussi rentable en terme de "survivabilité".

Je continue de trouver la bulle d'absorption très joliment décorative, car désespérément trop courte ; mais oui, "Soigner pour vivre" est un slogan qui sied bien à ce gameplay.

*Des aptitudes, comme d'habitude,*

Je me tâte encore, car, je jouais jusqu'alors avec Intervention du Juge et les aptitudes associées aux méditations, appréciant de rentrer dans le tas pour désorganiser les groupes adverses.
J'y retournerai sans doute, quand je changerai de runes, peut-être pour celle de la Forge. Dans longtemps.

Concernant l'armement, chacun son style de jeu, bien entendu-; mais je crois que la combinaison épée/bouclier reste la base la plus sage,* ne serait-ce que pour le repoussement (5) du bouclier, qui permet de faire des merveilles de créativité en matière de désorganisation des groupes ennemis*, ou encore de maintenir la pression dans un goulot pour que le collègue pose le prochain Mur/Sanctuaire.

Le bâton est difficile à aimer, et pourtant, arrive un jour où on réalise qu'il est franchement l'élite de l'élite en situations extrêmes. Pour son mur, pour son symbole et pour son buff de puissance, le bâton ne devrait pas quitter vos mains. Bon, je prends parfois l'espadon, lorsqu'il est évident que le combat se disputera en plaine. Mais c'est vraiment pour le plaisir du tourbillon. 


(au fait, «-l'ulti-» que demandait Phazon, c'est l'élite Tome du Courage-. Faire péter le heal de masse, quoi!)

Donc, au niveau des aptitudes, je me démarque de Phazon en préférant la réduction des CD des méditations, toujours-; mais aussi en jouant plus souvent avec la réduction des CD des cris. Parfois, lorsque s'annonce un siège ardu, je préfère la réduction des CD du bâton. Mais dans l'ensemble, ce build là est très solide. Vraiment. Ajoutez de la boustifaille qui va bien, et vous pouvez vous permettre de vous autoproclamer «-Heavy Tank-».

Bref, j'ai un style de jeu qui m'oblige à constamment changer d'utilitaires, de badges d'aptitudes, etc-; en anticipant les situations. C'est très appréciable, on est loin du no-skill cheaté.

*L'entreprise de BTP sacré d'hier soir*

J'ai beaucoup apprécié notre soirée gardiens. 

Avec Bruyerouge comme théâtre d'opération, on a vu le meilleur de la coopération lors de la prise et la pire des paniques lors de la perte.

Le point le plus appréciable, c'est que nous communiquions très bien. Et l'on s'est rarement trouvé dispersés.

Notre roulement s'est passé de façon exemplaire la première fois-; mais la seconde, j'ai vu des choses bizarre, cocasses. Un mur posé en plein milieu de la court de la tour, c'est dommage-!

J'ai pour ma part pris des risques inutiles par deux fois en pratiquant des sorties-MdR trop audacieuses, mais j'ai aussi vu, par exemple, notre sang-frais se placer sous les AOE juste derrière la porte-! Pauvre fou-! Le bâton permet de frapper la vermine suffisamment loin pour les éviter.

Je partageais avec Phazon ce matin que, m'est avis, il nous faut soit plus de mobilité/rapidité- en introduisant un envoûteur ou autre; soit qu'il faut envisager deux groupes de gardiens.

Cependant, il me reste de cette nuit que nous avons mal joué (je parle là de l'ensemble des canards.). Et que la semaine s'annonce difficile.

----------


## Steidd

Merci beaucoup Amoilesmobs et Odrhann pour vos feedbacks. Je vais maintenant testé ça (particulièrement en RvR) et je vous fait un post au plus vite pour vous dire mon ressenti!

----------


## Xan

A mon tour de faire un petit retour sur la soirée d'hier. Je suis le sang frais nommé plus haut et je dois avouer que j'ai énormément senti la différence (je suis lvl 62 sans stuff vraiment réfléchi) en terme de survavibilité.

J'aurais surtout retenu le coté épique de la prise de Bruyrouge (pas sûr de l'orthographe) ou le roulement des murs gardiens a complètement bloqué les méchants pendant près d'une minute. Bon évidemment c'est à balancer avec la perte de cette même tour et je dois avouer que le mur en plein milieu de la cour observé par Ordhrann était le mien. Je l'explique par une mauvais conjoncture entre le clipping (je sais pas trop ou ils sont) ma config moyenne (15 fps en combat  :;):  ) et une barre de vie qui descend trop vite (précipitation toussa) 

Au final, j'ai trouvé que ce fut une excellente soirée. Je commence seulement à prendre conscience des possibilités de mon gardien et n'étant pas un expert en theorycrafting, je commence également à me renseigner, même si ça va me prendre du temps vu mon temps de jeu. En tout cas bonne synergie dans le groupe, j'ai trouvé cette organisation pas mal du tout entre le mumble et les canaux de groupes. 

Au niveau de la stratégie globale, je trouve qu'on a plutôt bien joué, et que notre erreur principale fut la non préparation d'aska. On a eu quasiment la moitié de la map pendant un bon bout de temps et des moves sympa. 

Voila voila, désolé pour le post absolument non structuré, trop de choses à dire  :^_^:

----------


## Phazon

A moi, à moi !

C'était ma toute première en groupe full Gardien et toute première pour les roulements défensifs organisés. 

Le résultat ? 

*Plus que positif !*

On s'est toujours déplacé en groupe, sauf une fois sur une défense de Lac Vert. Personne ne fut perdu (je pense). On avait une très bonne communication sur le channel groupe (pas sûr que ce fut le cas pour les autres). Tout le monde a été réactif sur mes annonces (_le moment où on tombe sur les catapultes à Bruyerouges était bien chouette. Un portail Envoûteur pour remonter une fois le ménage effectué aurait été la perfection_  :B):  )

Le fait d'avoir ce groupe de costauds se mouvant d'un seul homme est clairement un atout.* On peut intervenir dans toutes les situations, même les plus désespérées vu notre espérance de vie*. J'aurai pu même en jouer encore plus, mais pour une première c'était déjà bien !

Ce que dit Odrhann sur notre manque de mobilité, bah si les CPC avaient un pool de joueurs certain de 60 personnes tous les soirs, oui on pourrait faire deux groupes, mais non. On n'aura au maximum qu'un seul groupe full Gardien (sauf peut être au reset, on devait être 8 ou 9 Gardiens je pense hier). Donc *notre déploiement est primordial et notre autonomie également*. 

A mon sens, c'est au groupe Gardien de décider ses actions. Bien sûr si le lead général a besoin de nous quelque part, on y fonce, mais ce groupe doit prendre des initiatives. C'est pourquoi j'adorerai jouer en permanence avec un groupe de cette sorte ! Quel pied, je n'ose pas imaginer ce dont on serait capable de faire avec de l'expérience. Des joueurs de Grand Cross ont une avance de 2 mois sur nous, je m'en vais demander conseils et astuces !

*Donc si vous voulez monter cette aventure a mes côtés, vous êtes les grands bienvenus ! Si l'on arrive à monter un pool régulier de 6, 7 Gardiens en RvR, on va devenir des monstres dans moins de 10 jours.
*
Pour ce qui est du roulement défensif, le réussir pour notre toute première tentative est juste galvanisant ! Jamais je n'aurai cru avoir un résultat si parfait pour la première !_ Bravo à vous_ 

Pour la seconde, la situation était différente, les rouges n'étaient plus en défense mais en attaque avec la bave aux lèvres. Ils n'étaient pas 15 à vouloir entrer mais 35. Dans ce cas là, leurs AoE nous font forcément de lourds dégâts, les animations qui crépitent de partout nous font perdre notre sang froid, et surtout il y en aura qui arriveront à se faufiler malgré le roulement parfait (_à confirmer_).

Difficile d'analyser le manqué, je peux simplement dire que j'ai été submergé par leur nombre lorsqu'ils ont fait tomber la porte, et j'ai tardé à poser mon premier mur (surement 0.25 sec de retard) de même pour mon annonce. Odrhann a rattrapé le coup aussitôt. Mais avec le déluge d'effets spéciaux on ne pouvait pas tenir._ Faute à notre expérience ou à notre nombre_ ? Je vais me renseigner !

En tout cas, j'ai eu l'une de mes meilleures émotions sur ce jeu après le premier roulement  :;):

----------


## Benounet

Se renseigner aussi mais je crois que le mur est:
1/ esquivable
2/ traversable si on a stabilite
Donc je pense que oui, y'en aura tjours quelques uns qui passeront. Peut etre, meme si ca me semble compliquer a mettre en pratique, prevenir quand on se met en place et laisser quelques personnes (2 ou 3  ranged?) en "ceuillette" derriere nous. Si je pousse un peu, des rodeurs a l'arc long ont leur skill 5 qui stack les "arg ma jambe" en AOE et leur 4 qui repousse a 600 metres si le mec insiste trop.

Alors que le sanctu je crois que non.
J'essaierai aussi de faire des retours sur la consecration de zone de feu, voir si elle vaut le coup ou pas (a la place du mur de renvoi dans mon cas perso)

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Une phase qui pourrait être intéressante en défense de porte : placer une ligne de protection derrière les béliers, lâcher Martyre, sauter du haut des remparts sur les béliers et les cogneurs de porte prisonniers, AOE(s) à l'espadon, lâcher son mur de renvoi devant la porte, rentrer au bercail.
Suicidaire ? Probablement. Crever devant la porte c'est un peu wtf.  :;): 
Utile ?  ::unsure:: 
Marrant ? Sûrement !  ::): 
Il y a vraisemblablement des variantes plus efficaces et en combinaison avec d'autres gardiens restés sur les remparts. 
C'est l'endroit où je me sens le moins à l'aise. Tout ciblé d'en haut ? Exclusivement protéger ses camarades ? Selon les besoins oui. 
Des conseils, des trucs, une recette de grand-mère peut-être ?

A mon humble avis le relais va devenir un sport très populaire chez les gardiens.

----------


## Maderone

D'ailleurs que se passe-t-il si l'on fait un sanctuaire, puis que l'on utilise le 5 de l'espadon ? Les ennemis traverse le sanctuaire, ou se retrouvent bump contre les sanctu, qui les bump à son tour ?

Et si l'on place deux sanctuaire et qu'on jette un ennemi entre eux, est-ce qu'il rebondi indéfiniment ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Odrhann

> Une phase qui pourrait être intéressante en défense de porte : placer une ligne de protection derrière les béliers, lâcher Martyre, sauter du haut des remparts sur les béliers et les cogneurs de porte prisonniers, AOE(s) à l'espadon, lâcher son mur de renvoi devant la porte, rentrer au bercail.
> Suicidaire ? Probablement. Crever devant la porte c'est un peu wtf. 
> Utile ? 
> Marrant ? Sûrement ! 
> Il y a vraisemblablement des variantes plus efficaces et en combinaison avec d'autres gardiens restés sur les remparts. 
> C'est l'endroit où je me sens le moins à l'aise. Tout ciblé d'en haut ? Exclusivement protéger ses camarades ? Selon les besoins oui. 
> Des conseils, des trucs, une recette de grand-mère peut-être ?
> 
> A mon humble avis le relais va devenir un sport très populaire chez les gardiens.


J'ai pris l'habitude d'un mouvement qui surprend souvent l'ennemi : lors d'un siège, je pratique une sortie, me cale le plus près de la porte, pose mon mur de renvoi, un sanctuaire à côté, devant la porte donc, puis je rentre (au passage, faut être en béton et claquer toutes ses comp' de résistance acharnée)...Après, je regarde les chiffres.

----------


## F4t4LisS

> Et si l'on place deux sanctuaire et qu'on jette un ennemi entre eux, est-ce qu'il rebondi indéfiniment ?


Des étoiles sont absorbées tous les jours avec ce genre de conneries. C'est comme les divisions par 0, ça pardonne rarement.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

^^

Build consécrations et Boon Duration.

Les traits: 

http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?fUMQ...y4lwLXXrGGbs/A

Le post sur Guru:

http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/.../#entry2031111

Intéressant. 0/0/10/30/30. Il utilise bâton et sceptre-focus. Préférons lui l'épée-bouclier.
La robustesse n'est pas à la fête. Mais la durée des avantages est colossale.

                                                 -----------------------------------------

Et voici les combos à déclencher soi-même :

N'importe quel champ de lumière ( Symboles, Sanctuaire, Mur de renvoi, Ligne de protection, Anneau de protection, Bouclier d'absorption ) + Coup puissant ( Marteau ) OU Bouclier de la colère ( Focus ) OU Jugement ( Elite Tome de la colère 5 ) = 
*Zone de représailles.*

N'impotre quel champ de lumière  + Tourbillon de colère ( Espadon ) OU  Lame de soumission ( Espadon ) =
*Retire les conditions dans la zone.*

N'importe quel champ de lumière + Saut de la foi ( Espadon ) =
*Vous applique Représailles*

N'importe quel champ de feu ( Sol consacré, Flammes purificatrices ) + Coup puissant OU Bouclier de la colère OU Jugement =
*Zone de puissance.*

N'importe quel champ de feu  + Tourbillon de colère OU Lame de soumission =
*Ajoute brûlure aux ennemis proches*

N'importe quel champ de feu  + Saut de la foi =
*Armure/Aura de feu sur soi*

Il faudrait voir ce qu'il est possible de faire avec les autres professions ...

@Odrhann: Faut que j'essaie ta technique, ça a l'air plus "raisonnable".  ::P:

----------


## Ymnargue

Vous utilisez quoi comme armes en PVE et en PVP ?

J'avais entendu que le bouclier du Gardien n'est pas super. Je pense que c'était dans la vidéo de présentation de la classe par le Yogcast. Donc ce n'est peut-être super fiable.

Je suis niveau 12 avec mon Gardien et j'aime cette classe. J'ai enfin trouvé.
Pour l'instant j'ai un gros marteau et je switch sur une épée + une torche. 

Et enfin : Qu'en est-il de l'artisanat ? Vous conseillez de monter lesquels ?

----------


## Phen

Perso j'ai monté armure et cuistot. Tu as toujours besoin d'une armure à jour et les buffs de magique find sont cool sur la nourriture.
Après Bijoutier se défend aussi.

Choix personnel bien sur  ::):

----------


## Phazon

Pour les métiers, premier conseil, ne pas prendre Forgeron d'armes et Forgeron d'armures en même temps. Il te faudra des composants exquis de même nature pour les deux rendant l'évolution impossible sans farmer plusieurs zones du même niveau.

Je te conseillerai d'en prendre un sur les deux. Forgeron d'armes si tu aimes varier ton gameplay, tenter des nouveaux combos tout au long de ton leveling, etc... Forgeron d'armures est le choix le plus safe, tu seras toujours bien sappé !

En second choix, tu as le métier de Bijoutier, qui sera utile à tous tes futurs persos. Et le Cuisinier qui lui est plus particulier, il faut que ton style d'évolution convienne. Pour bien monter le métier de Cuisinier, il faut avoir l'âme exploratrice, ne pas hésiter à faire toutes les zones bas niveau d'entrée de jeu.

Pour résumé, le choix le plus simple serait Forgeron d'armures et Bijoutier.


Les armes maintenant !

En PVE l'Espadon est quasi-obligatoire du fait de son avantage en AoE et donc pour avancer plus vite.

Mon leveling PVE se faisait de la sorte : je vois un gros tas de mobs, je pose le 4, je leur saute dessus avec le 3, je les attire sur moi avec le 5 puis je balance la purée avec le 2, je finis les survivants à l'auto-attack. 

En deuxième slot d'armes, fais toi plaisir ! J'aimais beaucoup le combo Epée-Focus qui te permet de totalement gérer un combat en 1v1 via les aveuglements and co. Le Marteau est bien fun mais moins utile que l'Espadon. Oublie la Massue, le Bouclier et le Bâton sauf pour te déplacer plus vite. Je n'ai que trop peu tester le Sceptre et la Torche pour te guider dessus.

Ces choix ne seront pas les mêmes en donjon, où en temps que Gardien, on attend de toi de jouer les pompiers. Le Bouclier sera indispensable associé à l'arme de ton choix, Massue pour du soin, Sceptre pour du contrôle longue distance, Epée pour une plus grande mobilité. En deuxième choix, ce sera en fonction du groupe. Manque de DPS ? Prends l'Espadon ou le Marteau. Que du DPS ? Prends le Bâton.

Mais dans Guild Wars 2, une seule recette pour faire ses choix de build. EXPERIMENTER ! Les choix sont gratuits (sauf aptitudes et métiers), profites en !

----------


## Ymnargue

> ...


Putain merci  :Emo: 
Tu as répondu à toutes mes questions.

Merci !

----------


## Phazon

Mais à votre service ma bonne dame, ce topic est là pour ça !

Ne surtout pas hésiter à faire part d'interrogations même débiles sur le notre beau Gardien ici même !

----------


## Benounet

En pve exploration c'est plutot torche en 2eme main (focus et bouclier sont des outils de tank/buff defensif plutot) ou espadon.

----------


## purEcontact

Je joue en sceptre / torche et en épée / focus (j'ai changé de l'espadon au sceptre / focus, ça va mieux avec ma spé).

Le sceptre apporte 1200 de portée, la torche renforce le dps multicible.
L'épée apporte une téléportation et un dps monocible conséquent, le focus apporte de la survie (le 5 peut être enclenché même mis à terre par les sépulturiens)

----------


## Amoilesmobs

*Les bugs du gardien.* 
Post mis régulièrement à jour.

Utile.Très.

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...gs-compilation

Et les changements du patch de ce matin :

Gardien
Saut de la foi : les fonctionnalités de cette compétence ont été améliorées pour la rendre plus fiable.
Ligne de protection : cette compétence ne peut plus déplacer les PNJ alliés.
Frappe du protecteur : cette compétence bloquait les coups plus longtemps que la normale en raison d’un bug exploitable, qui a été corrigé.
Focus ravivé : cette compétence est maintenant utilisable en mouvement.
“Sauvez votre peau !” : cette compétence a été divisée en JcJ et JcE. En JcE, vous ne remarquerez aucune différence. En JcJ, la durée d’avantage de cette compétence a été portée à 5 s.
Bouclier d’absorption : cette compétence ne bloque plus certains projectiles des PNJ alliés.
Symbole de colère : l’attaque de cette compétence a été augmentée de 10%.
Vertu de courage : cette compétence n’applique plus Egide à chaque fois que l’utilisateur entre ou sort de l’eau.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> *Les bugs du gardien.* 
> Post mis régulièrement à jour.
> 
> Utile.Très.
> 
> https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...gs-compilation


Ah ben merci ! Je commençais à me demander si j'étais pas un gros handicapé à rater mon propre buff de vitesse au bâton...

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Pareil ! Je me disais : c'est pas possible je dois mal le placer ... Et puis je me suis renseigné et j'ai découvert les autres bugs. Y en a quelques uns, donc faîtes gaffe quand vous construisez vos builds. 
(Pure of voice par exemple ça fait un moment que ça marche pas.)
La bonne volonté que j'ai mise à utiliser le bâton commence très largement à s'effriter.  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

*Le petit tome d'un gardien dps :*


*Disclaimer :*
Le guide qui suit ne présente qu'une des différentes façons de jouer le gardien en tant que damage dealer, il se focalise en grande partie sur le « one hand & meditations ».
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, il existe des builds tournés sur les armes spirituels ou les armes 2 mains mais je n'en connais pas assez sur le sujet pour vous donner des conseils dessus.
Durant la lecture de ce guide, je vous demanderez de garder à l'esprit que je n'ai ni la science infuse ni la prétention de vous pondre une guide parfait. 


*Build :* 
http://cpc.cx/5QH


*Zeal (Zèle)* – 10 points_Palier 1 :_
II. Fiery Wrath (Courroux Ardent) : Augmente de 10% les dégâts sur les ennemis enflammés.
En tant que gardien, il est très simple d'avoir une altération constante sur l'ennemi, de ce fait, on est constamment avec un buff +10% de dégâts, un must have.


*Radiance (Charisme)* – 30 points_Palier 1 :_
II. Signet Mastery (Maîtrise des sceaux) : Les sceaux se rechargent 20% plus vite.
Ce talent permet de passer le soin le plus puissance du gardien (sceau de résolution) sur un temps de recharge de 32 secondes. 
Il peut aussi trouver son utilité dans une variante du template, mais j'y reviendrais plus tard.

_Palier 2 :_
La palier suivant est malléable, vous pouvez choisir parmis ces 3 talents- :

VII. Radiant Fire (Feu rayonnant) : Vos compétences de torches se rechargent 20% plus vite.
La torche est un outil de dps très puissant. Ce talent permet de l'optimiser, passant le temps de recharge des compétences de 15 à 12 secondes.
C'est, de loin, le meilleur apport en capacité de burst.

Ou
X. Powerfull blades (Lames puissantes) : Les dégâts à l'épée et à la lance augment de 5%.
Si, pour une raison X ou Y, vous n'aimez pas la torche, vous pouvez vous rabattre sur ce talent qui vous apportera une légère augmentation des dégats.

Ou
IX. Inscribed removal (Suppression inscrite) : L'utilisation d'un signe vous permet d'annuler l'une de vos altérations.
Ce talent boost la survie, il est en synergie avec le « Signet Mastery » et vous permet de supprimer un DoT lorsque vous vous soignez. 
Dans le chapitre sur les compétences utilitaires, vous verrez qu'il peut être un atout majeur si vous souhaitez booster un peu votre survie.

_Palier 3 :_
XI. Right-Hand Strength (Force de main droite) : 15% de chance de critique en plus avec les armes à une main.
Le set d'arme de base de ce build est constitué de 4 armes à une main : je ne vous fais pas un dessin. C'est un « must have ».


*Valor (Courage)* – 30 points
C'est la fameuse branche des méditations, celle qui ne bougera donc pas.
_Palier 1 :_
I. Meditation Mastery (Maîtrise de la méditation) : Les méditations se rechargent 20% plus vite.
Ce talent apporte donc une réduction de 20% des cooldowns sur toutes les compétences utilitaires.

_Palier 2 :_
X. Focused Mind (Esprit concentré) :  Les compétences de méditations sont instantanées.
Talent très important qui permet notamment de lancer certaines méditations sans casser la canalisation d'une autre attaque.

_Palier 3 :_
XII. Monk's Focus (Focus de moine) : L'utilisation d'une compétence de méditation vous guérit.
Le soin est très loin d'être anodin puisqu'il est aux alentours de 2k hp.
Partant du principe qu'on a 3 méditations et un sceau qui soigne à 8k, je vous laisse faire le calcul sur la capacité de soin personnel que ça représente ;-).

*Compétences utilitaires :*
En fonction du choix de build, plusieurs solutions s'offrent à vous :

*Cas n°1* 
Vous avez choisi « radiant fire » ou « powerfull blades » :
Parmi les 3 utilitaires, vous pourrez choisir entre 
- *Judge's intervention*  (Intervention du juge) : Vous vous téléportez jusqu'à votre cible en brûlant tout les ennemis à proximité.
36 secondes de Cooldown 
Cette compétence offre une aoe d'altération confortable et apporte une mobilité non négligeable.

- *Merciful Intervention* (Intervention miséricordieuse) : Vous vous téléportez jusqu'à l'allié le plus proche dont la santé est la plus basse et crée une zone de guérison autour de lui.
64 secondes de Cooldown
Personnellement, c'est une compétence que je n'aime pas. 
Le temps de recharge est beaucoup trop long pour être vraiment intéressant.

- *Smite Conditions* (Purge d'altération) : Dissipe une altération et blesse les ennemis à proximité. Dégâts accrus pour chaque altération dissipée.
16 secondes de Cooldown
Pour moi, c'est un must have.
Vous avez accès à une dissipation d'altération, à une aoe, à un soin en une seule compétence et tout ça avec une temps de recharge très bas- !
(Petite précision, la compétence ne dissipe qu'une altération, il y a une erreur dans le tooltip)

- *Contemplation of purity* (Contemplation de la pureté) : Dissipe toutes vos altérations et les transforment en avantages.
48 secondes de Cooldown.
Un boost de survie indéniable.
La plupart des altérations qui vous font des dégâts sur la durée sont converties en buff de régénération. 
Du coup, le sort vous soigne instantanément et sur la durée, une sorte de deuxième sort de soin en somme.

*Cas n°2*
Vous avez choisi « Inscribed Removal » :
Parmi les 3 compétences utilitaires, vous pourrez prendre 2 méditations et un sceau parmis 
- *Signet of judgement* (Sceau du jugement) : Réduits les dégâts subis.
16 secondes de Cooldown
Idéal pour un combo survie.
Je l’utilise avec « Smite conditions » et « Contemplation of purity », je me retrouve donc avec mes 3 utilitaires et mon sort de soin qui me permettent de casser au moins une altération (en plus de l'altération dissipée toutes les 10 secondes grâce au sceau de soin).

- *Signet of Wrath* (Scceau de courroux) : Augmente les dégâts par altérations.
24 secondes de Cooldown
- *Bane Signet*  (Sceau du fléau) : Puissance améliorée. 
36 secondes de Cooldown
En actif, ils permettent d'arrêter ou d'interrompre un ennemi.
Ces 2 sceaux permettent de booster la puissance brute ou sur la durée (idéal si vous avez un stuff un peu à la ramasse). 
Le build de base donne une bonne capacité de mouvement (d'une part grâce au tp et d'autre part grâce aux suppressions d'altérations) donc ça réduit le champ d'utilisation de ces 2 sceaux.

- *Signet of Mercy* (Sceau de miséricorde) : Guérison améliorée.
192 secondes de cooldown
En actif, il relève un mort.
Seulement, avec un CD de plus de 3 min, il ne s'inscrit pas dans l'idée d'utiliser un sceau pour supprimer une altération (ce que l'on cherche en choisissant « Inscribed Removal ».
Au niveau de l'amélioration du soin, il faut savoir qu'un gardien dispose de peu de points de vie au niveau maximum (comptez entre 14k et 18k selon le stuff dans cette spé) et qu'en lançant 2 méditations et le sort de soin, on récupère minimum 12k hp.

Faites votre choix parmi les 3 premiers sceaux, le dernier n'étant clairement pas intéressant dans ce build.

*Les armes :*
Je vais présenter en détail (plus ou moins) les armes du gardien pour vous permettre de comprendre ce qui est très viable et ce qui l'est moins dans ce build.
La réponse à la question « qu'est-ce que je prends comme arme ? » est dans le chapitre suivant.

*Les armes main droite :*Petit rappel, les armes à une main dispose de 15% de chance de critique en plus grâce aux talents.

*- L'épée :*
Une arme offensive donnant l'accès à un dps soutenu, à un bon burst et offrant une bonne mobilité.

1. Sword of Wrath / Sword Arc / Sword Wave- 
C'est l'attaque automatique la plus puissante du gardien.
Sous célérité, c'est tout simplement un hachoir.

2. Flashing Blades
Une téléportation qui permet d'aveugler tout les ennemis à proximité.
Un manière assez simple de rentrer ou de revenir dans le combat sans se prendre directement 20 coups. Bien évidemment, c'est un apport en mobilité loin d'être dégueulasse :-).

3. Zealot's Defense
Une attaque burst en monocible. 
Elle fait très très mal mais a un défaut majeur selon moi- : elle lance des projectiles.
Ce qui veut dire que lorsque vous tapez une cible, si un autre ennemi se mets devant, il prendra les dégâts à la place (je pense notamment aux terriers de sépulturiens dans les catacombes qui ne prennent que la moitié voir le quart des dégâts à cause des mobs qui pop)

*- La masse :*
Une arme très « tanky » permettant de mieux résister dans certaines situations (la citadelle chemin 2 par exemple).

1. True Strike / Pure Strike / Faithful Strike
Une auto-attaque assez lente qui a l'avantage de soigner les alliés lors du coup final.

2. Symbol of faith
Une petite aoe permettant de regen et de lancer des combos de lumière.

3. Protector's strike
Un sort qui vient d'être nerf au dernier patch.
Il permet d'être pour ainsi dire invulnérable (bloque la première attaque entrante) pendant une période allant jusqu'à 3 secondes.
Si vous n'êtes pas touché, vos alliés et vous même gagnez protection pendant 3 secondes.

*- Le sceptre :* 
« L'arme distance » du gardien. Elle offre un burst en aoe sympathique, un dps distance soutenu et facilite la poursuite de fuyard.

1. Orb of wrath
Une auto-attaque très rapide intéressante autant sur ses dégâts de base que sur sa facilité à faire proc l'altération « enflammé » sur les ennemis (via la vertu de justice).

2. Smite
Une attaque en aoe au CD très court (6 secondes) et que j'ai pendant très longtemps sous estimé : les dégâts cumulés sont tout simplement monstrueux.

3. Chains of light
L'attaque « anti-couard » qui immobilise l'ennemi en plus de le rendre vulnérable. 
Couplet à la mobilité offerte par le build, personne ne vous échappera avec un sceptre en main !


*Les armes main gauche :*Je trouve les armes main gauche très équilibrés entre elles, il y en a vraiment pour tout les goûts.

*- La torche :*
L'arme main gauche consacrée aux dégâts.

4. Zealot's Flame
Compétence à double emploi.
Soit vous l'utilisez en « passif », idéal pour les packs car vous brûlez toutes les ennemis aux alentours.
Soit vous l'utilisez en « actif » et vous disposez d'une frappe à longue distance (1200) très puissante. 
Note au passage, il est utilisable sous stun.

5. Cleansing Flame
Là aussi, compétence à double emploi.
Le plus répandu est celui de dps en cône (et là aussi, on a droit à des dégâts élevés) mais vous pouvez aussi vous en servir comme compétence de support car il permet de supprimer toutes les altérations des alliés qui passent (et qui restent) dans cette belle flamme bleue.

*- Le Focus :*
Une arme «mi-figue, mi-raisin ». Boostant la survie personnelle et disposant de dégâts corrects.

4. Ray of Judgement
Un sort très utile si vous avez des combattants au corps à corps comme allié car il lance un rayon qui rebondit entre allié et ennemi telle une balle de ping pong.
En revanche, vous comprendrez vite que l'intérêt est très limité si le rayon frappe la cible une fois mais ne rebondit pas.

5. Shield of wrath
Un sort très puissant lorsqu'il est bien utilisé.
Il vous permet de bloquer jusqu'à 3 attaques et explose à la fin pour un effet dévastateur
La force «- cachée- » de ce sort c'est qu'il est utilisable lorsque vous êtes sous stun, vous permettant ainsi de résister à une mis à terre par ces c*nn*rd de sépulturiens (entre autres).

*- Le bouclier :*
Une arme « tanky », portée sur la défense et le soutien.

4. Shield of judgement
Une attaque en cône avec une portée non négligeable (600) qui vous donne protection ainsi qu'à 5 alliés maximum.

5. Shield of Absorption 
Une compétence défensif permettant d'absorber les projectiles qui arrivent, de repousser les ennemis et de soigner (assez faiblement), les alliés qui se placent sous le dôme.


*Les armes à deux mains :*Deux des trois armes présentes ne sont pas optimisés pour ce build, si vous souhaitez jouer uniquement avec des armes à 2 mains, penchez vous sur le build 20/0/30/20/0.
De ce fait, je ne m'attarderais vraiment que sur l'espadon.

*- Le bâton :*
C'est l'arme de soutien par excellence donc une arme misérable pour ce template.
Je ne détaillerais pas les compétences du bâton mais ce que vous pouvez retenir c'est qu'une seule compétence apporte du dps- :

4. Empower 
Vous chargez des stacks de puissance et soignez à la fin de la canalisation.
Le CD est de 20 secondes.

En gros, en choisissant le bâton, vous vous privez d'un set d'arme pour lancer un sort toutes les 20 secondes.

*- Le marteau :*
C'est l'arme de Crowd Control du gardien.
Il est très bon pour un soutien offensif en empêchant les ennemis de s'enfuir ou en les interrompant mais, malgré un burst intéressant via le combo explosion et son attaque automatique violente, sa lenteur en fait une arme à éviter pour notre build. 

*- L'espadon :*
La seule arme vraiment dps qui mérite qu'on s'attarde quelque peu dessus- :

1. Strike / Vengeful Strike / Wrathful Strike
L'auto-attaque à l'espadon est moins intéressante en terme de dégâts que l'épée mais elle apporte un buff de puissance pour chaque ennemi touché.

2. Whirling Wrath
Le « tourbilol » qui fait des dégâts monstrueux (notamment si vous avez préparer le terrain avec un « Judge's Intervention ». Il permet aussi de supprimer les altérations des alliés lorsqu'il est effectué dans une zone de lumière.

3. Leap of Faith
Encore un sort de mobilité qui applique « aveuglement » à atterrissage.
En l'utilisant en synergie avec d'autres sorts tel que « Judge's Intervention » ou « Flashing Blades », aucuns ennemis ne peut s'enfuir ou vous bottez hors du combat indéfiniment.

4. Symbol of Wrath
Une aoe à l'aire réduite qui fait des dégâts d'appoints mais qui apporte surtout une zone de combo lumière, permettant d'obtenir « représaille » en le couplant au « Leap of Faith » ou « décharge currative » grâce au « Whirling Wrath ».

5. Binding Blade
Une aoe qui s'utilise de 2 façons.
La plus répandue, c'est d'utiliser la compétence et de lancer directement le « Pull » (la 2ème partie de la compétence).
Cependant, si vous ne pullez pas les ennemis, vous leur laisser un dot sur la tronche pendant 10 secondes.
Du coup, en fonction de la situation, il est très souvent préférable de ne pull les ennemis que vers la fin de l'effet (8 secondes) profitant ainsi du DoT le plus longtemps possible.


*Les sets d'armes :*Maintenant que nous avons vu les forces et les faiblesses, plusieurs sets peuvent se former :

*- Epée - torche - espadon*
Je commence avec le combo le plus « fun ».
C'est un set d'arme qui permet de faire des dégâts monstrueux au corps à corps et en aoe.
L'inconvénient c'est qu'il ne permet pas d'attaquer à distance, dans la majorité des cas, le fait de pouvoir se rapprocher compense mais pour la  défense de fort ou certains boss en donjon, il faudra prendre au minimum un sceptre. 

*- Epée - torche – sceptre – focus / bouclier*
C'est le combo le plus polyvalent.
Vous pouvez attaquer au corps à corps avec l'épée, à mi-distance avec la torche et switcher sur le sceptre pour la longue distance.
De base, on choisira le focus car il est plus complet que le bouclier mais rien n'empêche de prendre sceptre / bouclier

*- Masse – focus - espadon*
Un combo intéressant.
On utilise la masse et le focus comme on utilise l'espadon.
C'est à dire qu'on utilisera « Protector's strike » et « Shield of wrath » de manière offensive, pour déclencher l'aoe.
Ce set d'arme est idéal si vous n'avez pas encore beaucoup de stuff et que votre survie est assez faible.

*- Masse – focus – épée - torche*
De la même manière qu'au dessus, on passe cependant avec épée et torche pour avoir plus de dégâts en sacrifiant la portée (on passe des aoe espadon aux cônes d'épée / torche). 

Bien évidemment, vous pouvez former vos propres sets d'armes en fonction de vos goûts mais ne perdez pas de vu que le build est prévu pour les armes à une main.

*Statistiques :*
« Comment je me stuff ? »
La question est difficile car elle dépend beaucoup de votre façon de jouer mais en gros, je pense pouvoir sortir 2 archétypes :

*Le « Glass Cannon »* 
« Je tape comme un bourrin en espérant que ça passe »
C'est très certainement la façon de se stuff la plus répandue mais j'avoue que ce n'est pas la mienne.
Le but étant de s'équiper avec du berserker afin de maximiser les dégâts directs (puissance, précision, % de dégâts critiques) en sacrifiant la survie (vitalité / robustesse).
Pour une personne qui souhaite voir des gros chiffres à l'écran, c'est très certainement la meilleure façon de s’équiper.
Reroll aussi, ça aide bien.

*L'équilibré*
« Un bon damage dealer est un dealer en vie »
Sans pour autant partir dans le set complet robustesse / vitalité, on va essayer de les monter quelque peu pour résister à plus de 2 baffes d'un boss de donjon.
Contrairement au « Glass Cannon » qui est en fait un stuff générique à toutes les classes, on va penser à booster les dégâts par altération car une partie du dps Gardien se base sur l'altération.
L'idéal, même si ce ne sont pas les statistiques précises, c'est de s'approcher de ce qui suit :
Puissance : 1950
Précision : 1450
Altération : 750
Robustesse : 1500
Vitalité : 1400



*A venir :*
Runes
Sceaux

----------


## Benounet

> 3. Protector's strike
> Un sort qui vient d'être nerf au dernier patch.


Dans quelle mesure? (pas remarque un nerf en l'utilisant)

----------


## purEcontact

> Dans quelle mesure? (pas remarque un nerf en l'utilisant)





> Protector’s Strike: This skill has had an exploit removed that caused it to block longer than intended.

----------


## Odrhann

Sympathique ton pavé PurE  :;): 

J'ai testé le gardien comme tel, ça me correspond pas comme gameplay, d'autant que je trouve le burst très faible...Mais oui, la chose est parfois TRÈS FUN.

----------


## Benounet

A la limite c'est un mal pour un bien, ca permet de lacher protection plus souvent et de pas rester comme un gland en bloc alors que le mob vient de changer de focus.

----------


## Sub4

J'ai lu ton pavé, et je trouve qu'il y a quand même pas mal d'incohérence.
Déjà tu ne parles jamais des Vertus du gardiens qui sont quand même tres puisssantes et vraiment insdispensables pour tout gardien qui se respecte. (surtout avec le talent +10% dmg sur burning target)
Par exemple en charisme les talents concernant les Vertus sont justes géniaux (recharge quand meurtre; aveuglement toussa toussa) et apportent un réel plus d'un point de vue DPS comme survie, bien plus que les talents que tu as choisi.
Dans la derniere branche des talents, le 5 est aussi juste indispensable.
Après je conçois que certien gardiens ignore les actifs des vertues.

Après j'aimerai bien savoir quel élite tu équipes sur un build comme ça.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Par exemple en charisme les talents concernant les Vertus sont justes géniaux (recharge quand meurtre; aveuglement toussa toussa) et apportent un réel plus


+1, avoir la vertus de justice (si je me trompe pas) qui se recharge à chaque kill, qui offre à toi et tes alliés le burn sur le prochain coup touché, c'est vraiment très efficace.

----------


## purEcontact

> J'ai lu ton pavé, et je trouve qu'il y a quand même pas mal d'incohérence.
> Déjà tu ne parles jamais des Vertus du gardiens qui sont quand même tres puisssantes et vraiment insdispensables pour tout gardien qui se respecte. (surtout avec le talent +10% dmg sur burning target)
> Par exemple en charisme les talents concernant les Vertus sont justes géniaux (recharge quand meurtre; aveuglement toussa toussa) et apportent un réel plus d'un point de vue DPS comme survie, bien plus que les talents que tu as choisi.
> Dans la derniere branche des talents, le 5 est aussi juste indispensable.
> Après je conçois que certien gardiens ignore les actifs des vertues.
> 
> Après j'aimerai bien savoir quel élite tu équipes sur un build comme ça.


Si je te suis bien, il faudrait que je rajoute une section "gameplay" en expliquant comme ça se joue ?
J'avoue que j'y avais pas spécialement pensé, notamment car je suis "dedans". J'entends par là que le jouant tout les jours, ça tombe sous le sens pour moi mais c'est surement pas le cas pour tout le monde.

Concernant le 5 de Virtues, il est surement très intéressant en 3W mais en donjon (notamment sur un boss),je trouve qu'il perd beaucoup de son utilité.
Dans l'absolu, en prenant 5 points dans Vertus, je place où les 5 points restants ?

----------


## Benounet

J'aurais tendance a etre du meme avis que pure quand a la capacite de reset justice a chaque kill en PVE.

Les 5 points en Virtue si je me rapelle c'est pour choper des buffs a l'activation des vertues... si c'est pour laisser ca sur 5 c'est vraiment pas la peine vu la duree qu'ils vont avoir (+3 puissance pendant 1s sur justice par exemple), et monter au dessus de 5 ca debloque essentiellement des capacites de buff/survie, pas ideal dans l'idee d'un build DPS.
A la limite si tu pousses jusqu'a 10 t'as le +10% degats quand t'es sous l'effet d'egide, dans l'optique du septre pourquoi pas (sinon l'egide va sauter directe). Mais comme souligne ca veut dire pomper sur une autre branche.

----------


## Sub4

Quand je joue mon gardien en DPS c'est en 0-15-30-20-5.

Mettre 5 points (ou 15 ou 25) dans une branche, je ne trouve pas que ce soit du gachi.
Certain paliers sont vraiment interressant.
Sinon dans l'ensemble ton guilde est pas mal. 
Le duo Judge's intervention/Smite Conditions reste quand même un must. Les autres méditations ne sont, à mes yeux, bien moins efficace dans une optique PVE. (surtout Contemplation of purity qui est fait pour comboter avec le cri qui prend toutes les conditions allié).
Bref, j'ai fini ma journée de boulot!

----------


## purEcontact

Dans le cas du 0-15-30-20-5 Suba, tu joues "normalement" avec des armes à 2 mains hors je le précise bien au début :




> il _(le guide)_ se focalise en grande partie sur le « one hand & meditations ».


Concernant certaines méditations, c'est selon les goûts et les couleurs.
Dans ascalon, avoir un deuxième "break stun" qui soigne quand on se prend un focus des charognards ou pouvoir transformer toutes les altérations du nécromant (dont le fear), ça donne un confort de jeu non négligeable.

Dans tout les cas, je n'essai pas de faire "le guide ultime du gardien" (pour ceux que ça intéresse, tournez vous sur les guides de gw2guru) mais de donner des clés pour une personne qui ne sait pas du tout comment tourner son gardien pour en faire un damage dealer sans avoir l'impression d'être en papier.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Dans l'esprit je fais du critique et je soigne :

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...adin-2-0-Build




Les traits :

http://www.guildhead.com/skill-calc#...il7070z7kGL70V

Des aménagements à prévoir pour le 3W. Pour ma part je ne mets rien en Radiance et 10 en Virtue pour les consécrations ciblées.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Patch du 15/11

Gardien

Frappe du protecteur : correction d’un bug qui permettait à cette compétence d’être annulée tout en conservant l’effet de blocage.
Bouclier du jugement : la durée de protection de cette compétence a été réduite de 5 à 3 secondes, en JcJ uniquement.
Retour courageux : cette aptitude utilise désormais l’icône correcte.
Puissance de la vertu : cette aptitude utilise désormais l’icône correcte.
Orbe de lumière : la vélocité de cette compétence a été augmentée de 50 %.
Pleins pouvoirs : le Pouvoir conféré par cette compétence dure désormais 10 secondes contre 8 secondes auparavant.
Témérité désintéressée : l’efficacité de cette aptitude dépendait de la puissance de guérison, un mécanisme réservé aux compétences de guérison. Son efficacité a été réduite au niveau escompté. L’étalonnage des soins a été réduit de 50 %, en JcJ uniquement.
Intervention miséricordieuse : cette compétence a été modifiée pour devenir instantanée lorsqu’elle bénéficie d’une aptitude. Elle s’appliquera désormais autour du gardien.

Pas mal pour l'orbe du Bâton. 

Par contre pour les "soigneurs" gasp  ::O:  Mais c'est un mal pour un bien, les tortues invincibles ont du souci à se faire.
"Plusieurs compétences, objets et aptitudes prodiguaient des soins à un nombre de cibles illimité. Ce nombre a été limité à 5 cibles."

Reste le nouveau stuff. A voir.

----------


## Odrhann

Sinon, pour ma part, j'ai finalement abandonné les runes. Oui.

Je suis passé aux Orbes d'émeraude, et c'est bien mieux qu'un effet qui se déclenche tous les 36 du mois/

ça me donne +200 de précision, +84 de robustesse et +84 de puissance.

Je vous posterai mon stuff, je suis content d'avoir atteint un équilibre dégâts/résistance qui permet de jouer sans prise de tête.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ton build m'intéresse, actuellement je suis plutôt solide mais en jouant a coté de Orgazmo et de sa voleuse je me trouve minable en dégat...

Après j'avoue que même si mon gardien est mon premier perso, je ne suis pas fan du gameplay de la classe et je m'amuse beaucoup plus avec mon reroll ingé lvl 40.

----------


## Benounet

Je mettrai aussi mon build (pas mon stuff) qui permet de switch assez efficacement entre donjonnade et rvrade. (En gros on passe de tank-consecration a tank-cri)

----------


## Beenasse

J'aime assez jouer mon gardien avec ces sets d'armes : Espadon *esquive les coups des puristes* / Sceptre + Bouclier.
Arrivé niveau 80 et avec un stuff orienté "Berseker", on m'a conseillé d'en changer et de passer par un truc plus tanky.  Mais le truc c'est que j'ai envie de continuer à jouer à l'espadon.
Je cherche donc une orientation globale de stuff (Sans pour autant être fixé sur un build bien précis pour l'instant, puisque j'essaye un peu tout).

Est-ce que vous pensez que faire un mix de quelques pièces berseker avec quelques pièces d'ascalon (Robu / Vita) soit une bonne idée ?
Peut-être est-ce mieux un full stuff ascalon (sans parler des runes ?) avec armes en Berseker et bijoux en Berseker ?
Ou alors est-ce que vouloir utiliser une partie des pièces / armes / bijoux Berseker est totalement à oublier pour un gardien ?

----------


## Korbeil

perso je joue à l'espadon en étant full robu/vita hein  ::P:

----------


## Beenasse

Et niveau dégats ce n'est pas trop handicapant ?  Je sais qu'il ne faut pas s'attendre à avoir les dégats d'un guerrier par exemple, mais je ne voudrais pas me sentire complètement inutile dans un groupe.

Il est vrai que je n'ai pas beaucoup de retour là-dessus étant un gros casu  ::): .

Donc je suppose que ton build suit également ce principe de full robu / vita ?

----------


## Korbeil

Je posterais mon build, mais en gros j'ai 20/0/30/20/0, je joue épée/bouclier + espadon
Je joue principalement sur les méditations (mêmes sorts que Pure sauf l'élite où je joue avec celui qui reset les Vertus).

J'arrive souvent à des 3k-4k dégats sur mon tourbilol à l'espadon  ::P: .

(je post le reste ce soir, au taf là  ::|: )

----------


## Yeuss

J'apprécie l'espadon par sa capacité à faire des combos (représailles, dissipations ente autre) de zone, qu'il permet en pve de toucher facilement en multicible, et qu'il permet de grouper les monstres et les joueurs en les mettant à mes pieds.
Et gouté au plaisir de coucher les méchants à tes pieds, ça n'a pas de prix.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Un guide bien optimisé pour Gardien Protecteur en WvW par nos amis de War Legend : 

http://www.warlegend.net/guild-wars-...dien-prot-wvw/

Ça veut dire pas loin du zero kill par contre. C'est probablement là où le rôle du Gardien se trouve car il peut vraiment changer le cours d'un engagement ou d'une retraite. 
Donc extrêmement utile si les autres savent ce que vous êtes en train de faire et agissent en fonction. 
Mais vous ne tuez pas grand monde.

Pour ma part je reste sur mon orientation Tank/Dps où je commence à arriver à des stats vraiment intéressantes. 
20000 en Robu - 44% de chance de crit - 56% de dégâts crit - 17300 pts de vie -17000 en puissance.
En utilité j'ai 2 cris et 1 consécration.
Je posterai aussi mon build. Soon.

----------


## Vroum

> Pour ma part je reste sur mon orientation Tank/Dps où je commence à arriver à des stats vraiment intéressantes. 
> 2000*0* en Robu - 44% de chance de crit - 56% de dégâts crit - 17300 pts de vie -1700*0* en puissance.


Je crois que tu as quelques 0 en trop dans certaines de tes stats  ::P: 
Au niveau équipement j'imagine que c'est un mixte entre les différents affixes ?

----------


## Amoilesmobs

O*o*ps oui  ::rolleyes:: 

Chevalier, Valkyrie, runes du rôdeur, de lyssa, armure puiss/robu/vita, de la puissance de soin sur le casque et dans quelques orbes ...un beau bordel oui !  ::P:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

* C'est 42% crit et 54 % crit dmg, en position d'attaque avec l'espadon. 17300 pts de vie.

----------


## Amoilesmobs



----------


## Amoilesmobs

The end.

----------


## Odrhann

Ce bordel :x

---Edit, je gonfle le message :

Ce méga-bordel :x

---Edit

Mais c'est pas mal tout ça  ::o:

----------


## Benounet

De mon cote je suis en 0/0/20/30/20.
Ca permet en RvR de jouer consecration si besoin est, sinon c'est focus cri avec pour but d'enlever les alterations des allies (en plus de les buff).

C'est aussi tout a fait faisable avec le build d'amoilesmobs, on perd juste le switch charisme 20 qui permet soit de faire du durer les consecrations plus longtemps, soit de booster le regen passif de F2 et d'enlever 3 alterations a tous en actif de F2. Y'a rien qui me paraissait particulierement indispensable en courage 30 pour contrebalancer ca (d'autant que les vertus se rechargent plus vite et les buff durent plus longtemps).

Je pense aussi que le focus cri est neglige en RvR alors que sur un groupe d'impacte ca doit permettre de booster de maniere assez consequente la survavibilite, la ou le focus consecration necessite un certain nombre de gardien suffisamment organise pour etre un tant soit peu efficace, a defaut d'etre extremement situationnel.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai changé de spé pour un 30/20/0/20/0.
Un build qui dépend pas des armes, du coup je peux le jouer comme je veux (là, je suis en marteau / espadon).
Je me suis fais un stuff puissance (2356), avec un peu de crit (25%) et un peu de dégâts crit (29%).
J'ai pris la rune de la citadelle qui file fureur et qui augmente la durée de fureur, du coup j'me retrouve souvent à 45% de crit (proc) avec env. 2500 de puissance (buff).
J'ai gardé le set d'ascalon (pui / robu / vita) pour conserver un peu de survie (et surtout pas me faire one shot).

Bref, c'est bien fun et y'a des gros chiffres de kikoo qui apparaissent.

----------


## Vroum

> 0/0/30/30/10
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/14ec426...b2d9807db9.jpg


Je suis arrivé à la même chose pour le rvr, à deux trois traits près.

Niveau équipement, c'est un mélange de soins/vita/préci et puissance/vita/robu pour l'armure, du chevalier pour les bijoux. Côté armes, Marteau/Espadon en chevalier et le bâton clerc.
Ce qui donne au marteau et une huile (7% de crit en plus) : 

Avec 30% de crit dmg, et 438 de bonus aux soins (620 avec le bâton).

C'est résistant, avec une synergie assez sympa entre dégâts, support et survie personnelle.
Par contre ça manque de puissance : du coup je suis parti sur les sceaux de de force (30% de gagner 10s de puissance sur un critique).
Entre empowering might et ça je devrais avoir un bon apport de puissance en combat (testé rapidement en pve : on monte à 10 stacks face à deux ennemis).

Pour les runes, pour l'instant j'ai surtout de la précision mais les bonus de durée sur les buffs me tentent bien pour avoir plus de stabilité et de vitesse.
J'ai récupéré deux runes d'eau (+15%), pour le reste ça passe par de l'explo donc ça attendra un peu.

----------


## Ethelka

Pour les runes avec l'effet "When you use a healing skill you and nearby allies are healed a small amount" (oui je sais j'aurais pu chercher la trad'...), ce n'est actif que sur le "6" ou sur tout autre skill qui fait regagner des PV (genre je pense aux Méditations avec l'effet Courage XII)? Je dirais bien la première proposition mais bon on sait jamais....

----------


## Guitou

Oui "healing skill" c'est spécifiquement la skill 6.

La preuve la page wiki de la rune met un lien vers les healing skills.

----------


## Aarbron

Bien le bonjour,

en tant que guardien je me pose pas mal de question sur la meilleure facon d'aider mon groupe.
en particulier sur le type d'arme a utiliser.
pour le moment si je veux faire l'huitre, tanker et soigner autour de moi, j'utilise le combo masse/bouclier.
si je veux prendre de la distance et faire plus de soins je passe au baton.
en solo je sort l'espadon pour finir les combats plus vite.

mais bon peut etre qu'il y a des combinaison plus efficace en particulier en pvp, wvw, etc...
je vois pas mal de guardien avec le marteau par exemple ou bien bouclier/epée.
y'as qque chose de plus efficace ou bien c'est juste une question de gout?

merci pour votre aide.

----------


## Vroum

Ça va dépendre de tes goûts et du contexte en effet.  :;):

----------


## Aarbron

ok merci, je vais tenter un peu le marteau car j'ai quasiment jamais joué avec et je trouve que ca donne un petit style sympathique ^^

----------


## JanSolo

Alors voici mon Build Gardien : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fUEQJAR...tUMQEU1D8JesHA

C'est du 30/20/0/0/20. 

Pour l'instant ça passe plutôt bien, le build est axé autour de Vertu de Justice et du cramage de cibles. Le tout avec représailles qui tourne quasiment peprétuellement. 
Ca me permet de tanker, de faire du dégâts et de soutenir les alliés. 

J'aime bien et c'est nerveux comme personnage il faudra peut être que je vire le sceau qui offre l'immobilisation pour une capacité de feu histoire que la fête soit encore plus belle. Je testerai ça ce soir.

----------


## Sin D

Le build que j'utilise pour wvw en petit groupe et donjon axé durée des bonus +55% au final: http://www.intothemists.com/calc/ind...F0U;1rRYCqcW5A


Armure 1 cleric, 4x soldier remplacé par du cleric, 1 knight. Armes: Chevalier.

Il manque de la regen dans les builds précedent!

DeadlySin.

----------


## Nessou

T'as Volcanus ? GG.
Sur mon gardien je rêve encore de faire le feu bellig'
Volcanus irait mieux sur mon guerrier en faite vu qu'il a du rouge dans son dress code.

---------- Post added at 18h31 ---------- Previous post was at 18h29 ----------

Sinon moi je joue armure robu/vita runes soldat, bijoux et armes berserker, 0/10/0/30/30 avec armes 2H, vertues, cris, et j'adore, ça ressemble pas mal à mon guerrier au final.

----------


## Ymnargue

J'ai recommencé le jeu après une longue pause.
J'ai eu un peu de temps pour jouer, je continue ce soir.

Mais j'ai un souci. Je ne suis qu'au niveau 13 avec mon gardien, et pourtant je me sens extrêmement faible. Je tape fort, ça va encore ça.
Seulement ma barre de vie descend extrêmement rapidement. En 30 minutes, je suis mort 2 fois. 

Je joue très très mal ou à ce niveau-là, c'est plus ou moins logique ?
Ma seule expérience comparable, c'est jouer paladin dans Wow. Je prenais des packs de mobs sans trop de stress, même à ce niveau là.

----------


## Korbeil

> Le build que j'utilise pour wvw en petit groupe et donjon axé durée des bonus +55% au final: http://www.intothemists.com/calc/ind...05W;1rRYCqcW5o
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1e0...573132fd1f.jpg
> Armure 1 cleric, 4x soldier, 1 knight.
> Il manque de la regen dans les builds précedent!
> 
> DeadlySin.


SUCCESS !

Ce build est génial, j'ai modifié le stuff pour prendre du stuff d'hivernel (qui rajoute +1% de durée de buff par pièce) j'arrive donc à 61% de durée de buff suplémentaires (je garde mes bijoux robu/vita).
Et c'est génial  ::o:  En combat, je suis presque en permanence sous protection/représailles, je flirte les ~10 stacks de pouvoir en permanence, bref, que du bonheur  ::):

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Mais j'ai un souci. Je ne suis qu'au niveau 13 avec mon gardien, et pourtant je me sens extrêmement faible. Je tape fort, ça va encore ça.
> Seulement ma barre de vie descend extrêmement rapidement. En 30 minutes, je suis mort 2 fois. 
> 
> Je joue très très mal ou à ce niveau-là, c'est plus ou moins logique ?
> Ma seule expérience comparable, c'est jouer paladin dans Wow. Je prenais des packs de mobs sans trop de stress, même à ce niveau là.


Le gardien est une des classes avec le moins de points de vie du jeu, donc tant que t'es pas équipé, que t'as pas tous tes traits et toutes tes compétences, c'est normal de mourir de temps en temps. Tu n'es pas vraiment un gardien à ce niveau là. Dans les zones d'Orr (nv 80), je solote sans problème 5 à 6 morts vivants en même temps.

De toute façon, GW 2 est un jeu où tu meurs souvent, il ne faut pas le comparer à d'autres jeux à ce niveau là. Ce n'est pas grave de mourir, surtout en PvE, étant donné qu'il n'y a quasiment pas de malus.

De même, n'essaie pas de jouer ton gardien comme un tanker dans les autres jeux. Si tu t'amuses à faire le poteau et accumuler les mobs sur toi, c'est sûr que tu vas passer du temps par terre. Il faut être extrêmement actif et jouer constamment sur l'esquive. La meilleure façon d'encaisser les coups, c'est de ne pas les prendre.

----------


## Anita Spade

> Ce n'est pas grave de mourir, surtout en PvE, étant donné qu'il n'y a quasiment pas de malus.


Je m'insurge et je proteste énergétiquement ! 
Il y a un réel Malus à mourir dans ce jeu! Et le fric alors, la Thune?! 
Quand je meurs j'ai le choix entre me faire escroquer par les réparateurs d'armures à la solde de la mafia des artisans et le conglomérat des asuras régulateurs de TP. ::(: 
Guild Wars 2, C'est "Stay Dead or Pay".

----------


## Beenasse

@Slowhand : Je ne peux que te conseiller de mettre tes 10 premiers points d'aptitudes dans la branche vitalité (+PV).  Ça ne pourra que t'aider  ::):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Le gardien est une des classes avec le moins de points de vie du jeu,


Il n'y a que moi que ça choque ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Il n'y a que moi que ça choque ?


Et c'est la vérité  ::P: 
cf. http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Health

----------


## Nessou

Moi ça me choque pas du tout, surtout quand on voit comment Anet l'a présenté.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Salut les coin gardien

J'ai mon gardien, premier personnage que j'ai fait, qui est actuellement à l'état de friche (logique pour un sylvari). J'ai envie de le réorienté spé support (pour faire du RvR ou du support en donjon/fractales), mais je me suis jamais trop penché sur le sujet et je voudrai savoir si vous avez quelques pistes (surtout niveau choix des armes et des aptitudes) à me donner pour arriver à mes fins. Pour le stuff, j'ai déjà 5 bijoux exo en saphirs (ce qui me donne déjà pas mal de puissance/robu/puissance des soins), et une armure exo karma qu'il faudra surement changer, mais je verrai dans un second temps.

----------


## dragou

> Salut les coin gardien
> 
> J'ai mon gardien, premier personnage que j'ai fait, qui est actuellement à l'état de friche (logique pour un sylvari). J'ai envie de le réorienté spé support (pour faire du RvR ou du support en donjon/fractales), mais je me suis jamais trop penché sur le sujet et je voudrai savoir si vous avez quelques pistes (surtout niveau choix des armes et des aptitudes) à me donner pour arriver à mes fins. Pour le stuff, j'ai déjà 5 bijoux exo en saphirs (ce qui me donne déjà pas mal de puissance/robu/puissance des soins), et une armure exo karma qu'il faudra surement changer, mais je verrai dans un second temps.


Je ne suis pas le master des gardiens, mais selon moi tu ne seras pas du tout le même support en fractal et rvr.
En rvr le choix proposé au dessus du gardien shout est nickel, en fractal je trouve qu'il y a bien mieux mais chacun ses goûts et tout dépend du niveau que tu veux atteindre également :s.

----------


## Korbeil

pour le support (en groupe, donjon, fractales, ...) je te conseille de partir vers les cris !

pour solo plutôt les médidations

et enfin, pour RvR, le build de Sin D (là: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...=1#post6246139, oui juste au dessus) est parfait  ::):

----------


## Arkane Derian

> je voudrai savoir si vous avez quelques pistes


Les suggestions aux dessus (et dans le reste du topic, hésites pas à aller y jeter un oeil, y a pleins de builds) devraient te fournir de quoi cogiter. De mon côté je te conseillerai de bien tester les différentes solutions et de choisir ce qui te convient. Jouer avec une arme ou un trait sous prétexte que X ou Y t'as dit que c'était génial, c'est le meilleur moyen de te dégoûter d'une classe.

Les premiers mois par exemple, le bâton était très à la mode en 3W alors que c'est sans doute l'arme la plus chiante à jouer du gardien (avec le sceptre pas loin derrière). On trouve aussi beaucoup de joueurs avec une épée, et perso, je n'arrive pas à me faire à cette arme, je lui préfère cent fois la masse.

Bref teste déjà tout ce que tu peux lire ici, et hésite pas à piocher ce qui te plait chez les uns et les autres pour faire ton propre build.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Merci à tous pour vos retours.

Effectivement j’épluche un peu les builds présentés sur le sujet. Ayant quand même pas mal joué avec cette classe (~200h), j'ai déjà une bonne idée sur certains traits et certaines armes (espadon mon amour).

Je vais attendre encore un peu d'avoir les sous pour investir dans ce perso (pour en faire un peu mieux qu'une plante décorative d'intérieur)... et profiter de cette attente pour étudier plus en profondeur le sujet.

----------


## dragou

> Merci à tous pour vos retours.
> 
> Effectivement j’épluche un peu les builds présentés sur le sujet. Ayant quand même pas mal joué avec cette classe (~200h), j'ai déjà une bonne idée sur certains traits et certaines armes (espadon mon amour).
> 
> Je vais attendre encore un peu d'avoir les sous pour investir dans ce perso (pour en faire un peu mieux qu'une plante décorative d'intérieur)... et profiter de cette attente pour étudier plus en profondeur le sujet.


Selon moi le mieux que tu aies à faire, c'est aller dans l'optique donjon/3w en premier tout en avançant dans les fractals et une fois arrivé à un certain niveau dans les fract (genre 30), la tu verras si ça convient ou si tu dois prendre un autre set pour que ce soit optimum.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Selon moi le mieux que tu aies à faire, c'est aller dans l'optique donjon/3w en premier tout en avançant dans les fractals et une fois arrivé à un certain niveau dans les fract (genre 30), la tu verras si ça convient ou si tu dois prendre un autre set pour que ce soit optimum.


Ohla je suis loin des fractales lvl 30, en fait avec le gardien je doit être level 2... donc j'ai le temps de voir venir  :;):

----------


## Ymnargue

> @Slowhand : Je ne peux que te conseiller de mettre tes 10 premiers points d'aptitudes dans la branche vitalité (+PV).  Ça ne pourra que t'aider


Bon... l'avantage c'est que mon pseudo in-game n'a rien à voir avec celui-ci. Donc je ne vais pas me taper la honte ailleurs qu'ici.
Merci pour ton conseil.

..

je..

n'ai..

compris...

que j'avais es points d'aptitude qu'au niveau 15 !!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alors bien entendu, ça aide  ::):  Je me sens déjà moins fébrile maintenant !

----------


## Beenasse

::):   Disons que ça va juste doubler tes PVs entre le niveau 10 et le 20.  Ce qui me semble indispensable pour avancer de manière sereine  :;):

----------


## dragou

> Disons que ça va juste doubler tes PVs entre le niveau 10 et le 20.  Ce qui me semble indispensable pour avancer de manière sereine


Perso je trouvais que le gardien faisait pas un très bon dps dans les bas niveau. Le fait que j'étais au baton + sceptre/torche ne doit pas aider, mais quand je pex j'utilise les armes que j'aime le moins afin de monter le succès maitre d'arme. De ce fait pour compenser je jouais avec les esprits et donc les points en rapport avec eux.

Je dis pas que c'est la meilleure solution, loin de la, mais en pex tout est permis ^^

edit pour panda :

c'est bien ce que je met au dessus, mais ça permet de rester à distance et d'envoyer sword et hammer à ta place, donc niveau survie c'est nickel. Je ne suis presque jamais mort avec le gardien bien que n'ayant rien en vitalité ou robu ^^

----------


## Korbeil

Tu prends ce qui DPS le moins aussi  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

En parcourant le thread je vois des builds pour le RvR ou bien pour DPS, il y aurait quelqu'un pour m'aider à faire de mon gardien bientôt 80 (79.6 pour l'instant  ::P: ) quelqu'un d'utile dans un groupe PvE (donjons et fractales principalement) ?
Faire de mon gardien un tank solide, qui soit aussi un bon soutien au groupe. Ou alors je me fourvoie, c'est pas comme ça que le gardien sera le plus utile au groupe ?

Rien que pour les armes j'ai du mal à me décider, beaucoup sont intéressantes. :/

----------


## meiKo

Regarde ça : http://en.gw2codex.com/build/22697-e...ution-du-clerc, c'est un gars qui a fait des builds en synergie accès donjon dont le gardien a un rôle tank/heal...
Ce sont les builds taggués [Elite Team] (oui je sais ^^) à droite.

Edit : La synergie est expliquée ici. Vu que je ne fais pas de DJ je ne sais pas trop ce que cela vaut mais il a des retours positifs.

----------


## Guitou

tank/heal mais c'est parfait !  ::lol::

----------


## Nessou

Autant prendre un bâton à la place du marteau dans ce build vu le peu de dégâts.

----------


## Guitou

Non il se sert du marteau pour enchaîner les combos (symbole en auto attack).

----------


## Nessou

Le bâton a aussi un symbole, une boule qui heal et un super buff de might, c'tout.

----------


## Guitou

Je dis pas le contraire, le gardien a plein de skills sympas sur ses armes.
Juste que le baton se marie beaucoup moins bien avec son build.

----------


## Nessou

Le bâton ne se marie pas avec un build heal/tank, j'aurais tout entendu.

----------


## Guitou

J'ai pas dit "pas", j'ai dit "beaucoup moins bien" (le beaucoup est peut-être de trop, ok).
Et je parle pas de build heal/tank en général mais de CE build heal/tank. Quand tu lis ce qu'il explique, le marteau est un choix plus judicieux.

----------


## Hasunay

Pour moi le bâton c'est plus dans un build de soutiens qu'il a son utilité, sur un build tank/heal j'ai une préférence pour marteau/masse-bouclier.

----------


## Nessou

Ouais enfin le bâton est plus utile avec son meilleur heal et ses meilleurs buffs, et je vois pas en quoi un marteau permet de mieux tanker. Le masse/boubou ok mais le marteau non.

----------


## Hasunay

Ça dépends où on le joue mais le bâton à une meilleur place en rvr, dans une optique tanking le 4 et le 5 du marteau sauverons surement plus de vie que le 2 ou le 4 du bâton et je parle même pas du signe de protection qui peut exploser en représailles régulièrement. Après c'est surement une question de goût et de perception de son rôle dans le groupe, moi personnellement je suis pas super fan du marteau je le trouve trop lent pour être vraiment efficace et je préfère jouer masse-bouclier/sceptre-focus.

----------


## Hankh

Plop  ::): 

J'ai eut le bon goût de débuter mon aventure GW2 avec un gardien et  ::wub:: 

Il est 62, bientôt 80 ... Je commence tout juste à me poser des questions sur l'orientation au niveau du build à prendre au 80 et j'aurais bien besoin de votre aide SVP, je suis "un peu" largué  ::'(:  !

J'ai lu pas mal (et sans doute mal, trop d'infos d'un coup rend cette info très confuse), j'ai testé aussi les traits autant que faire ce peu et je suis arrivé à un truc comme ça : *clic* ... Il y a 10 points non attribués car je n'ai aucune foutue idée où les mettre, je voudrais faire un simili Tank/Régen avec les critiques et divers buffs.

Au niveau de l'équipement, je suis parti sur le set Ascalonnien Puissance/Robustesse/Vitalité (par soucis d'accessibilité, c'est pour le moment le seul donjon que je fais très régulièrement).

Qu'en pensez vous dans l'optique de faire exclusivement du PvE (principalement du donjon) SVP ?

Edit: pour l'équipement runes/bijoux, j'ai mis un peu, beaucoup, passionnément n'importe quoi.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Il est 62, bientôt 80 ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...glNmNn3U#t=43s

Sinon, pour être plus constructif (quoi que...), de mon point de vue, il va être difficile de te conseiller dans l'attribution de tes derniers points car j'ai tout simplement du mal à voir où va ton build. Du coup je comprends que tu sois toi-même embêté.

Maintenant, ça veut pas dire que ce que tu as choisis ne marche pas (le gardien est sans doute une des classes qui le plus de possibilités au niveau builds utilisables), mais qu'en l'état, tu peux effectivement prendre un peu n'importe quoi vu que tu ne sembles pas vraiment spécialisé dans quelque chose. Du coup, j'ai envie de te dire, fais des tests et prend ce qui te convient.

----------


## purEcontact

0/15/30/20/5

Renewed justice te permet de spam ta vertue de justice et donc de monter tes stacks de puissance.
C'est bien pour le trash, c'est pas top les boss.

Change ton signe du jugement en signe du fléau.
Tu disposes de 300 robustesse via ton template mais pas de puissance, du coup, tu le récupères via le signe (90 puissance, faut pas cracher dessus).

----------


## Hankh

J'avais peur que le build parte un peu dans tous les sens, et malheureusement c'est le cas ! Le gardien a trop de trucs de bien, le petit (oui j'ai fais un asura) saligot !

D'un côté, c'est assez kiffant d'avoir autant de possibilités mais de l'autre ça fait trop cogiter !  ::P: 

Merci à tous deux, je vais continuer de tester, me reste quelques niveaux tout de même  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Défini toi une "ligne" et suis la.
Tu ne peux pas faire des dégâts, du support et du contrôle des foules.
Tout du moins, tu ne peux pas être excellent dans tout les domaines.

----------


## Anatheme

Je rejoins Pure sur l'intérêt de virer signe du jugement, paradoxalement, dans le cas d'un build tanky, il est assez faible. Ton itemisation faisant que tu possèdes une forte réduction des dégâts et surtout, que les 10% sont retirés à la fin du calcul ( Et dont la prise en compte de la robustesse. ), il ne te protège que d'assez peu de dégâts. 

Pour ton build à proprement dit, la proposition de Pure me semble être la plus intéressante, même si comme il le dit, un peu limitée pour les boss, à la limite. Si tu cherches à compléter l'aspect support, tu peux aller chercher Pure of Voice qui va transformer un debuff en buff chez tes alliés à chaque fois que tu cries. Mais en toute honnêteté, je ne connais pas suffisamment l'influence des conditions en PvE. 

Bref. Gardien est polyvalent, c'est vrai, mais pas non-plus omnipotent, essaie un peu les divers aspects de la classe et cherche ce qui te plait le plus. A partir de ce moment, trouver un build viable deviendra beaucoup plus simple.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Si tu cherches à compléter l'aspect support, tu peux aller chercher Pure of Voice qui va transformer un debuff en buff chez tes alliés à chaque fois que tu cries. Mais en toute honnêteté, je ne connais pas suffisamment l'influence des conditions en PvE. 
> 
> Bref. Gardien est polyvalent, c'est vrai, mais pas non-plus omnipotent, essaie un peu les divers aspects de la classe et cherche ce qui te plait le plus. A partir de ce moment, trouver un build viable deviendra beaucoup plus simple.


Au niveau de mon build je suis 0/0/10/30/30 avec un set armure Puiss/robu/vita et des bijoux saphir (Puiss/robu/soin)
Pour ce qui est du "Pure of voice", je l'utilise mais pas à plein temps. Je switch avec "Battle Presence" selon la situation (je fait principalement du PvE), si je sais qu'on est sur un donjon/fractales ou on chope beaucoup de debuff, auquel cas le fait de retourner les altération en avantages peut être un bon plus (en plus des durées d'avantages maximisé que j'ai)

----------


## Odrhann

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8zwI47aESU

This build seems OP. Tout est basé sur du Healing Power à en dégueuler. Mais du coup, bien joué, c'est presque impossible à tuer. Ses vidéos valent vraiment le coup.

----------


## Odrhann

Le monsieur a changé le statut de ses vidéos de theorycraft. Il a édité aussi le message ici : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...Guardian/first

Je suis assez surpris.

Je posterai éventuellement "ma" version du gardien Healway, plutôt efficace selon mes derniers essais de soloing en RvR.

----------


## Phen

Vi si tu peux le remettre pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi le début. C'est quand même une bonne alternative au build Atruistic/critic surtout depuis le nerf de la nourriture.

----------


## Bartinoob

Pour le stuff, c'était principalement du full clerc si j'ai bien compris, avec une ou deux pièces en soldat. Par contre, c'est les aptitudes/sorts qu'il utilisait qu'il m'intéressent pas mal.

Je commence à jouer régulièrement ma gardienne vu la pénurie de lourds en donjon, et j'avoue que ça permet d'encaisser des bonnes claques  ::):

----------


## Xylth

Niveau aptitudes/sorts pour le healway, ça donnait ça :

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fUAQNAR...y2lrLZXrPGfsbA

Il y avait des discussions sur la répartition des talents, mais la base est celle-là.

Un des points essentiels du build est le "Sigil of superior Energy" sur les armes principales de manière à offrir une esquive gratuite à chaque switch.
Et comme les esquives fournissent un heal lié aux talents, la survie en prend un sacré up !

Avec le choix des cris et l'utilisation des épées 1H & 2H,  ça donne une combinaison de représaille permanente et de dps pas dégueulasse.

Du coup, non content de ne pas mourir facilement, on peut aussi éventuellement tuer des gens. Le dps reste faible, faut pas déconner, mais suffisant pour être menaçant.


Après, je n'ai pas vu le post à l'origine du build, c'est juste ce que j'ai pu reconstruire sur mon gardien à partir des fragments piochés à droite à gauche.

----------


## Vroum

Pour ceux qui veulent s'y mettre, un tour en spvp aide bien à tester et éventuellement l'adopter.
Pas trop en ffa où les combats sont rarement intéressants mais par contre les tournois permettent de se faire une bonne idée des avantages de ce type de spé.

En groupe RvR c'est un peu différent, mais les quelques réflexes acquis peuvent s'avérer précieux notamment sur la gestion des différentes sources de soins et autres sorts défensifs.

----------


## Maximelene

Il a l'air sympathique ce build, pile ce que je cherche pour mon (futur 80) Gardien.

Est-ce qu'il est aussi envisageable en PvE, en support/tank ? J'imagine que oui, vu sa résistance et ses cris, mais des gens ont essayé ?

Par contre ça m'étonne de ne pas le voir porter un bouclier. Déjà, parce qu'un bouclier c'est classe. Ensuite parce que ça aide niveau survie, non ? Avec une masse en prime, ça me paraîtrait mieux, vous ne pensez pas ?

----------


## Nessou

Comme il fait surtout du PvP en 1v1 voir plus le focus qui permet de prendre 4 coups gratuitement est mieux. Sinon ouais le bouclier est très bien pour PvE, la protection au groupe du 4 et le heal de zone du 5 une fois activé. La masse est trop lente en PvP par contre en PvE ça peut le faire si tes potes sont à côté de toi.
Sinon c'est ce que j'ai sur mon gardien est c'est très viable, faut s'attendre à pas être le mec qui va DPS du groupe par contre.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est pas le rôle vers lequel j'orientais mon Gardien de toute façon  ::P: 

Bon, eh bien une fois niveau 80, je m'orienterai vers quelque chose du genre. Merci pour les infos  ::):

----------


## Mr Slurp

C'est exactement le genre de build que j'ai, sauf que je savais pas quoi mettre comme cachet, et maintenant j'en ai une bonne idée :D.
C'est clair qu'en support ce type de perso dans une équipe apporte une bonne survie supplémentaire pour tout le monde, mais c'est certain on tape pas du tout.

Un point sur lequel je suis moyen d'accord avec ce qui est présenté, c'est le fait de ne pas utiliser bâton, qui avec les durées d'avantages donnée (30 point en vertus + les runes) permet de foutre quasiment en permanence 12 stack de pouvoir (on a fait quelques run de donjons avec 2 gardiens au bâton, et les dégâts du groupe était juste magique), mais bon c'est sur qu'en sPvP ça doit être moins utile.

----------


## Vroum

Faut pas non plus se bloquer sur un set d'armes, on peut en changer sans que ça n'impacte vraiment le build.  ::):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Oh ca oui je m'en doute bien, ma remarque était surtout pour apporter ma "pierre à l'édifice" sur le choix de tel ou tel arme. Je pense qu'à terme j'aurai sur moi une arme de chaque type que je peux porter pour parer à un peu tout les situations.

----------


## atavus

Je commence mon  reroll gardien et je pense jouer tank/soutien avec ce build : vous en pensez quoi ?
Je ne sais pas trop quoi mettre comme rune sur le bouclier par contre.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Alors vu que t'es en full clerc, le signet d'eau sur l'arme principale te servira pas à grand chose dans la mesure ou t'aura aucune précision, et donc aucune chance de faire des critiques. en revanche, vu que tu aura le trait passif qui fait que tes roulades soignent, je te propose un cachet d'énergie supérieur qui restaure 50% de l’endurance sur le changement d'arme, te permettant donc d'avoir des esquives supplémentaire pour soigner ou pour survivre.

Au niveau des runes, si tu ne prends aucun pièce qui a de la vita, je te recommande d'en prendre une qui compensera cette lacune, un gardien ça à pas beaucoup de HP de base.

----------


## atavus

Build: je vais passer les bagues en soldier;build.
Ceci dit, j'ai des doutes sur le cachet d'eau; il n'est pas marqué qu'il déclenche sur crit.

----------


## Mr Slurp

C'est une erreur d'affichage, et il a un cooldown:
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Sigil_of_Water

----------


## Narquois

Étant en train de commencer à monter un Gardian (Lvl 17), j'en appelle à votre grande sapience sur les builds/skills à prendre pour réduire la durée du levelling.

C'est quoi qu'il faut prendre/pas prendre?

Merci d'avance,

----------


## Bartinoob

Espadon. 

A part çà, je prenais le sceau de heal pour la grosse dose de heal (en pve simple, les deux secondes de blocage étaient pas super intéressantes), le mur de renvoi parce qu'il est ultime quoi qu'il arrive, et le cri de stab parce qu'il est aussi bien sympathique pour éviter de se faire stun au cac avec 15 mobs. En dernier, j'avais soit le cri de regen/protec soit le cri qui te met plein de bonus d'un coup.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Quand t'aura assez de points au niveau des traits :
15 points en Radiance pour les deux passifs suivants : 
- "Justice is blind" : aveugle les mobs quand tu lances vertue de justice
- "Renewed Justice" : vertue de justice est reset quand tu tues un mob

Le couple des deux = Perma blind sur les pack de mobs, avec en plus le trait VI de la branche radiance "Blind Exposure", tu vas leur stacker pas mal de vulné, de quoi les dépop encore un peu plus vite (sans compter que le 3 de l'espadon applique du blind aussi)

Bon bien sur faut déjà être au niveau 40, mais ça reste marrant à jouer.

----------


## Narquois

Merci pour vos conseils. 
Effectivement, j'avais vu ta combo Slurpounet, et c'est sympa!

Par contre, à terme, j'aimerai trouver le bon équilibre entre dps 2M (Greatsword) et de la survie.
Je pensais partir sur http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fUIQJAR...iGruGT5SEVDA-e

Z'en pensez quoi?

Je sais pas ce qui est le plus intéressant niveau Dipiess :
- 10 pts en Zeal pour Fiery Wrath
- 30 pts en Honor pour 2Hand Mastery
- 15 pts en Radiance pour Renewed Justice

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Merci pour vos conseils. 
> - 15 pts en Radiance pour Renewed Justice


Ces 15 point sont super utiles en PvE dans le monde ouvert, mais dès que t'es en instance, dans la mesure ou les mobs sont moins nombreux, et beaucoup plus solides, tu peux déclencher la vertu de Justice beaucoup moins souvent. Par contre ca permet toujours de choper 150pts en préci.

----------


## Bartinoob

Si t'as le XI en Valor, ta survie dépend des gens à côté de toi. En groupe de 5, le 4 bâton te redonne moitié/deux tiers de vie. En solo, tu meurs.

Le truc qui file pouvoir sur crit ne tic que toutes les deux secondes max donc pas si intéressant que ça au final, à voir si tu peux le remplacer par les cooldowns 20% plus rapide pour les armes 2M. 

Perso, en leveling, je m'étais orienté sur un truc vachement défensif, ça me permettait au final de bourriner comme un malpropre en pve sans craindre le wipe (espadon/bâton, j'ai du mal à me défaire de ce dernier même en stuff dps, justement pour la tempo qu'il apporte quand les choses tournent mal).

----------


## yougi

Dites les canards gardiens, en RvR, quelle armure conviendrait à un gardien spé noob/manchot siouplait ?

Il me semble avoir lu plusieurs fois qu'il faut une armure puissance/robustesse/vitalité donc je me dirigeais vers celle-ci : http://wiki-fr.guildwars2.com/wiki/A...e_d&#39;armure)

Ca vous semble correct ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

Si tu veux absolument une armure payable en karma oui. Sinon, il vaut mieux te diriger vers les armures donjon d'Ascalon ou de l'Honneur des Vagues qui sont full Pui/Robu/Vita. Suivant le nombre d'insigne tu as, tu peux aussi acheter l'armure du soldat en WvW (elle aussi en full Pui/Robu/Vita)

----------


## Lanilor

Yep pour le RVR tu peux partir sur n'importe quelle armure en puissance/robustesse/vitalité. Par contre l'ensemble d'armure de Melandru n'est pas full PRV, il te faudra récupérer les bottes et le heaume ailleurs (temple de Grenth pour les bottes par exemple, pour le heaume faut le prendre avec des tokens de donjon ou rvr). 

Pour les runes, pas mal de monde utilise les runes du soldat (vita/robu/dispell d'altérations sur les cris) ou un ensemble de runes qui augmentent les durées d'avantage (rune d'eau, de moine, ...)

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Pour les runes, pas mal de monde utilise les runes du soldat (vita/robu/dispell d'altérations sur les cris) ou un ensemble de runes qui augmentent les durées d'avantage (rune d'eau, de moine, ...)


Pour les runes, faut pas hésiter à y passer du temps et à bien regarder tous les effets. Suivant le build que l'on joue, avoir un full set (6 fois la même rune) n'est pas forcément le plus avantageux. Il ne faut donc pas avoir peur de mixer les sets. En ce qui me concerne, je joue avec 4 runes du soldat et 2 runes d'eau.

----------


## yougi

Le karma est la seule ressource que j'avais en suffisance pour un set d'armure, dommage !

Bon ben je vais aller farmer le RvR ou Asca alors (si des canards sont partants, whispez moi ingame).

Merci merci

----------


## Bartinoob

En PVT lourd, tu peux quasi prendre l'intégralité du set à Orr, mis à part le casque. N'hésite pas à mélanger les pièces de différents temples, le skin est le même partout, de toute façon.

Il te faudra juste faire un peu d'asca/HDV/(étreinte ?) pour le casque. Après, si c'est les runes que tu cherchais, c'est une autre histoire  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Pour toi Barti <3

----------


## Hasunay

Tiens j'suis d'ailleurs entrain de monter un gardien pour le wvw  :^_^:

----------


## Bartinoob

Monte le en WvW, pas pour le WvW. Ça tague tellement tout que c'en est presque abusé, et une stab d'un lvl 80 et une stab de flèche verte permet de passer aussi bien les CC  ::P: 

(J'allais dans le tas sans trop trop forcer au lvl 20 avec l'armure de base, faut juste sticker le lead au millimètre)

----------


## Hasunay

Je l'ai monté level 40 en craft mais j'ai peur de le prendre en wvw et que les coffres des succès soit lié au perso et donc du coup des trucs bas level dedans.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je l'ai monté level 40 en craft mais j'ai peur de le prendre en wvw et que les coffres des succès soit lié au perso et donc du coup des trucs bas level dedans.


Tu peux les conserver pour les ouvrir plus tard.

----------


## Hasunay

Sérieux ça marche O_o, je pensais que c'était lié à l'acquisition ... Du coup question subsidiaire quand une maj modifie le contenue d'un coffre/sac c'est rétro-actif ou pas ?

----------


## Maximelene

Ça dépend. Les sacs de champions, par exemple, ont été modifiés rétroactivement, et donnaient des poussières après le patch.

----------


## Bartinoob

Petit up : 

J'ai fini de monter ma gardienne 80, et je joue le build méditation du moment, avec le trait qui booste les armes à une main. Pour le rvr/roam, je suis en céleste (+armes zerk) donc ça donne à peu près çà : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fUAQRAs...VjIqWtAzbADA-w

Du coup, vu que je me balade avec 600+ dégâts d'alté, je me disais que je pourrais ajouter un peu de condis histoire de rentabiliser la chose (oui, gardien condi, c'est expérimental, on ne rigole pas). Je pensais passer par un cachet saignement/tourment sur une de mes deux armes (un seul des deux puisque les cd sont partagés  ::sad:: ), le seul problème c'est que je ne sais pas trop lequel prendre.

Sur le papier : 
Saignement : proc à 60% de chance sur un crit, cd 2 secondes, dure 5 secondes.
Tourment : proc à 30% de chance sur crit, cd 7 secondes, dure 8 secondes.

D'après le wiki le saignement semble faire plus mal que le tourment, mais j'ai l'impression que ça prend uniquement en compte une cible immobile étant donné la faiblesse des dégâts. 

Bref, tout semble désigner le saignement comme plus puissant mais j'ai toujours eu l'impression que le tourment était bien bien violent, je me faisais des idées ou bien j'ai loupé une stat quelque part ?

----------


## meiKo

Vu qu'ils sont malins ils ont oublié de mettre le cachet qui proc Tourment sur le même CD que les autres :D
Ça sera surement corrigé un jour par contre  :;): 

Par contre si tu dois choisir l'un des 2, celui qui proc du saignement est mieux.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Bref, tout semble désigner le saignement comme plus puissant mais j'ai toujours eu l'impression que le tourment était bien bien violent, je me faisais des idées ou bien j'ai loupé une stat quelque part ?


Sur les test que j'avais fait, le saignement avait des tic à 81 et tourment à 54 en immobile et 108 en mouvement. Test effectué avec même stat, même épée et même mob...Bon après ça vaut ce que ça vaut, c'est quand ils veulent Anet pour des vrais mannequin d'entrainement.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Sur les test que j'avais fait, le saignement avait des tic à 81 et tourment à 54 en immobile et 108 en mouvement. Test effectué avec même stat, même épée et même mob...Bon après ça vaut ce que ça vaut, c'est quand ils veulent Anet pour des vrais mannequin d'entrainement.


Euh, si tu veux des mannequin d'entrainement, y'en a au sud de l'arche du lion...

----------


## Maderone

Sauf qu'ils ne prennent pas les altérations, si je me trompe pas.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Euh, si tu veux des mannequin d'entrainement, y'en a au sud de l'arche du lion...





> Sauf qu'ils ne prennent pas les altérations, si je me trompe pas.


Exactement, pour ça que j'ai dis des VRAIS mannequin d'entrainement.

----------


## Bartinoob

Ils ne prennent pas les crit ni les dégats d'alté et sont donc prodigieusement inutiles, même pour un perso zerk  :tired:

----------


## Deblazkez

Surtout que le theory craft fait partie intégrante d'un mmo, maximiser son build et son cycle. Après c'est peut-être une volonté d'anet pour éviter qu'il y est un build qui ressorte du lot dans chaque classe et que tout le monde joue de la même façon...on voit le résultat avec le wawa zerk :relancededix:   ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Non, c'est con. Les gens trouvent toujours un moyen de faire ça. 
Sinon, va en spvp, y'a des golem d'entrainement qui prennent tout ce que tu veux.

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour mettre fin au débat saignement/tourment : 

Bleeding : (0.05 * Condition Damage) + 42.5 per stack per second at level 80 
Torment : (0.0375 * Condition Damage) + 31.875 per stack per second at level 80 avec dégâts doublés si cible en mouvement.

----------


## Maximelene

http://www.maximelene.fr/guild-wars-...des-conditions  ::ninja::

----------


## Deblazkez

> Non, c'est con. Les gens trouvent toujours un moyen de faire ça. 
> Sinon, va en spvp, y'a des golem d'entrainement qui prennent tout ce que tu veux.


Ha je dis pas que c'est pas con, j'essaie juste de comprendre l'esprit d'anet. Par contre merci pour les golems je n'étais pas au courant, même si j'ai déjà fait la plus part de mes tests en choppant des mobs dans la pampa.

----------


## Ptit gras

> http://www.maximelene.fr/guild-wars-...des-conditions


J'étais pas sûr de la source  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

Isaiah Cartwright de chez Anet a fait un stream hier sur le guardien en pve qui peut intéresser les débutants:

----------


## purEcontact

Le beau gardien spé carpette.
A tout les joueurs qui s'intéresseraient au gardien : ce build n'est pas viable.
C'est trop bâtard pour être intéressant : pas assez de puissance brute (dégâts crit) pour se dire berzerk et pas assez de survie pour être viable sur la durée.

En gros, vous ferez moins de dégâts sur les pack de mobs qu'un build berserk puisque vous n'aurez pas le temps de "rentabiliser" la puissance (basé grandement sur le power) et vous ferez moins de dégâts sur les boss parce qu'à la première aoe, vous serez one shot (ou pas loin) donc il faudra que le groupe passe son temps à vous relever.

----------


## Sephil

Je capte pas vraiment de quoi tu parles en disant "trop bâtard", Pure.

Il dit clairement que pour lui le meilleur choix est le zerk, avec du scholar ou du divinity (il préconise scholar).
Et son build à 10 points près à replacer c'est le plus gros DPS possible sur un gardien.
Donc il est parfaitement dans la catégorie berserk pour moi.

Pour l'aspect carpette, ben c'est comme pour tous les builds max DPS, c'est parfaitement viable en donjon si ton groupe est optimisé pour le DPS (aka le mob tombe tellement vite qu'il a à peine le temps de placer 3 attaques que tu peux dodge/block/reflect/etc.).

Le fait que le branche DCC soit une branche défensive sur le gardien, ça oblige effectivement à aller toper ailleurs si tu veux maximiser les dommages.
D'où le fait qu'il donne des alternatives avec d'autres possibilités de stuff à la fin de la vidéo, qui sont tout aussi viables (knight ou soldier avec un build cris).


Perso mon build DPS, je run celui des DnT : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNJilN5IAXI
10/30/0/5/25 pour ceux qui ont la flemme de regarder, le seul changement par rapport au dev, c'est d'aller chercher le trait %crit sur armes à une main en deuxième ligne qui va permettre le 100% sur ton autoattaque épée. Ce qui est bien plus intéressant que le 5%dmg en plus sur espadon qui sert vraiment juste à pack du trash mob.
Et les 5 derniers points, le trait vigueur sur crit reste un must have pour une spé qui peut pas se permettre de se prendre de grosses tatanes. (A voir quand il sera nerfé dans le prochain équilibrage.)

Hors donjon, je case un signe du fléau à la place du wall pour nettoyer encore plus vite.
Ce build se base complètement sur le blind. Entre le 2 de l'épée, le 3 de l'espadon, et le F1 qui recharge à chaque fois que tu tues un mob, le temps qu'un mob arrive à te placer un coup, il est déjà mort et sa descendance sur 15 générations avec.  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

> Et son build à 10 points près à replacer c'est le plus gros DPS possible sur un gardien.


Je change 5 lettres à "bulot" à et ça fait "moule".

Son build est bâtard puisqu'il repose sur des branches bâtardes.
Un build méditation (typiquement 10/30/30/0/0) te propose à la fois plus de puissance brute et plus de survie.
Par rapport à ce qu'il propose, tu perds 100 de puissance / altération et à coté de ça, tu gagnes 30% de dégâts critique / 300 de robustesse (et de la précision au besoin).

Dans la théorie, ça peut rivaliser.
Dans la théorie, t'as toujours égide d'up, t'as aucun mob immunisé au blind ou à l'enflammer, t'as un groupe qui te met protection en perma pour pas que tes 10k hp sautent à la première aoe, etc...
Dans la théorie, c'est optimisé et c'est parfait.

Dans la pratique, ça marche pas.
Dans la pratique, ton égide elle saute au bout de 15 secondes de combat, tu tombes sur des draguerres ou des elems de feu, t'as du pick up qui te relève pas si tu tombes.
Dans la pratique, personne ne le joue puisqu'il n'a pas assez de survie.

Le build que t'utilises, t'as peut être changé que 10 points, mais c'est 10 points qui te font up ton dps et qui rajoutent de la survie.
Bref, le build détaillé dans le dev guide, c'est comme la majorité de ce qu'ils font : excellent sur le papier, un semi-flop dans le jeu.

Edit, rajout :
En fait, le build de "dps pure", ça représente tout ce que guild wars 2 n'est pas : un template dps dans une vision tank/heal/dps où quelqu'un s'occuperait de lui filer les boons et de le soigner.

----------


## Nessou

J'approuve le build de Sephil, j'ai juste viré 5 points en Virtues pour les mettre en Honor pour la réduction du cooldown des shouts vu que j'utilise souvent le shout de stability pour certains packs ou le shout de speed/aegis pour des runs comme sur Arah. Ce qui est con par contre du coup c'est que si j'utilise pas de shout sur le moment il y a pas d'autres traits intéressants sauf le bump sur res et encore...

+ le build meditation c'est bien mais en pve ça sert à rien pour ton groupe, comparé aux consecrations/certains shouts/spirit shield, ce sont ces trucs listés précédemment qui font en général qu'un guard dans un groupe full opti zerk est juste génial.

EDIT : en faite le build du mec c'est le build dungeon zerk commun si tu veux exhiber ta belle gs legendary en switch avec l'habituel s/f sans le trait vigor on crit pour une petite augmentation de dps ce qui est con vu la puissance actuelle de ce trait. Et je pense même qu'après nerf il risque de rester assez viable.

----------


## Sephil

> Un build méditation (typiquement 10/30/30/0/0) te propose à la fois plus de puissance brute et plus de survie.
> Par rapport à ce qu'il propose, tu perds 100 de puissance / altération et à coté de ça, tu gagnes 30% de dégâts critique / 300 de robustesse (et de la précision au besoin).


Mais tu perds aussi 25% de boon duration pour que la might stack plus longtemps, 25% de recharge des vertus, x% de bonus dommage avec x le nombre de boons que tu as sur toi, et surtout, surtout, le trait sur les consécrations qui augmentent leur uptime de 40% !
(j'aborde pas le 20% dps en plus sous égide, il est pas très utilisé en donjon, et c'est pas évident de la maintenir si y a plus d'un mob, mais c'est quand même un trait monstrueux)




> Dans la théorie, ça peut rivaliser.
> Dans la théorie, t'as toujours égide d'up, t'as aucun mob immunisé au blind ou à l'enflammer, t'as un groupe qui te met protection en perma pour pas que tes 10k hp sautent à la première aoe, etc...
> Dans la théorie, c'est optimisé et c'est parfait.


Dans un groupe optimisé, personne ne te met de protection, hein.
Un groupe de speedclear, le but est de dodge complètement, pas de réduire les dégâts reçus.




> Dans la pratique, ça marche pas.
> Dans la pratique, ton égide elle saute au bout de 15 secondes de combat, tu tombes sur des draguerres ou des elems de feu, t'as du pick up qui te relève pas si tu tombes.
> Dans la pratique, personne ne le joue puisqu'il n'a pas assez de survie.


Dans la pratique, évidemment tu adaptes ton gameplay si y a de l'immune blind, en laissant le war de ton groupe aggro en premier, par exemple.
Dans la pratique ça marche très bien, il faut juste un bon groupe qui joue dans la même optique que toi.

Pourquoi tu crois qu'on essaie de convertir des gens au full zerk avec Nessou ?  ::P: 
Parce qu'on sait très bien que ça marche si tout le monde joue le jeu.
Après c'est sûr qu'en PU, même en prenant du 6k+AP tu vas avoir des gens qui jouent pas le jeu, genre tout à l'heure on a run cita 1/2 avec Nessou, l'ele du groupe a pas lâché un seul espadon ou arc de glace, ça n'a pas empêché de torcher les 2 chemins qui sont très simples, mais s'il avait mis du sien, on n'aurait même pas eu à dodge sur certains combats tellement les mobs seraient vite tombés. Pareil, on avait un mesmer qui a foiré tous ses pulls pour pack les trash mobs, bon ben ça te fait perdre 30 sec par ci, 30 sec par là, ça t'oblige éventuellement à t'écarter du fight 10 secondes pour temporiser le temps de récupérer un peu de vie.

Mais dans un groupe où chacun connait son rôle et n'est pas à moitié afk en train de se gratter les noix pendant que la pluie de météores tombe, ça marche parfaitement.

Parfois ça peut même marcher tellement bien qu'un détail sur le build de x ou y, ne change pas la donne. Exemple : mon guerrier, j'ai qu'un seul set d'armure zerk, c'est avec cette armure que je pve et que j'ai roam en guerrier pendant quelques temps en WvW. Du coup j'ai des runes de l'ogre, qui sont pas aussi bien que des runes de l'érudit pour PvE, et clairement pas aussi bien que des runes de melandru dans une optique de roam McM, mais ça me faisait une sorte de compromis (compromis qui penche plus vers le PvE, j'aurais aussi pu prendre lyssa qui aurait fait un compromis plus axé McM), mais quand tu mets déjà des 100 lames à 32k sur un boss, et que tout ton groupe a le même genre de DPS, c'est un petit détail.
Ce qui m'amène à :



> Le build que t'utilises, t'as peut être changé que 10 points, mais c'est 10 points qui te font up ton dps et qui rajoutent de la survie.
> Bref, le build détaillé dans le dev guide, c'est comme la majorité de ce qu'ils font : excellent sur le papier, un semi-flop dans le jeu.


Ben je suis pas d'accord, aussi bien le guide ranger que j'avais regardé que ce guide gardien, je les trouve sacrément adaptés au meta PvE DPS.
Surtout qu'il dit clairement que c'est modulable, et qu'il donne des exemples.




> En fait, le build de "dps pure", ça représente tout ce que guild wars 2 n'est pas : un template dps dans une vision tank/heal/dps où quelqu'un s'occuperait de lui filer les boons et de le soigner.


C'est là qu'est toute la confusion quand on dit sur le chan guilde à x ou y de jouer full zerk et que t'as toujours quelqu'un qui répond : "Mais non tu vas mourir tout le temps." et autres "Moi je fais plus de DPS avec mon set Soldier que toi au sol."...
Vous regardez le jeu avec l'optique d'un MMO sans mécanique d'esquive.

Et c'est pourtant pas compliqué : si tu esquives, tu survis et tu peux DPS le mob, si tu esquives pas, tu meurs.

Y a même des mobs où t'as pas besoin d'esquiver. Plein de gens oublient que sur un combat à distance avec des projectiles, il suffit de strafe en permanence pour tout esquiver sans utiliser ton endu, et la garder pour le cas où le mob te TP dessus pour te violer au CàC.



TL;DR: pas d'accord avec toi ! ^^

----------


## purEcontact

Mouais, bah on sera jamais d'accord et c'est pas un drame  :;): .

----------


## ergonomic

Coucou, les spvp boys (voir qui font du roaming) vous le joueriez comment le gardien pour du pur roaming mcm (solo ou duo) ?

Le dernier build de sephil me semble pas mal mais j'aimerai éviter l'investissement dans du celeste vu nerf qu'il va prendre comparé au temps qu'il me faudra pour le craft.

Merci

----------


## Sephil

Houla, le build que j'ai posté c'est purement du PvE.
C'est beaucoup trop fragile pour roam.  ::P: 

Pour roam à l'heure actuelle, je dirais que le must reste un build méditations si tu as tendance à solo/duo.
Avec un groupe organisé en vocal par contre, je m'étais vraiment amusé en build cri avec mes potes. On avait 2 elems D/D, un ingé, un war, et moi avec mon build bus un peu modifié à la sauce roam (changement de weaponsets : GS + scepter/focus au lieu du classique hammer+staff) j'avais changé quelques bijoux pour du zerk pour combiner avec mon armure PVT, histoire de taper un peu plus, et quelques modifs mineures sur les traits.
J'ai plus le truc exact en tête, c'était y a 2 ou 3 mois.

----------


## ergonomic

Globalement au niveau du stuff ça doit ressembler à ce que j'ai déja (ça m'arrange). En stat sur mon build cris classique je suis à 3000+ attaque. 3000+ armure. 33% de crit et 80% dmg crit pour 18k pv.

En méditation, vous jouez avec quelles armes habituellement ? un truc genre épée/focus +GS pour blind à gogo par exemple ? (L'avantage de méditation ya tjs la branche dmg crit/robu donc mes stat bougeront pas trop sauf la vita)

----------


## Sephil

Méditation, en McM il te faut au moins un sceptre à mon goût. Y a trop de persos à la con qui peuvent te zoner à 900+ de portée si tu as pas d'arme distance (necro, mesmer, ranger).
En off-hand il te faut au moins un focus qui reste un must.

Pour le switch, perso j'aime l'espadon qui permet quelques raccourcis dans les ruines avec le 3. Mais j'ai vu des gens bien réussir avec une masse (meilleure arme défensive/contre-attaque quand tu duel du melee), ou une épée pour les dégâts monstrueux de l'auto-attaque + reflect projectiles.
Si tu prends une one hand en switch, le 2eme off-hand j'aime bien la torche, surtout avec le changement annoncé sur le clean d'alté, ou bien un shield si tu vas faire un tour sur EotM ! x)

/edit : avoir des runes de la voyageuse (ou plutôt des runes de vitesse nettement moins chères et qui donnent de la vita qui manque un peu au gardien) sont quasi indispensables en revanche si tu joues médi.

----------


## atavus

Je suis tombé sur un build gardien assez sympa en sPvP.
Du DPS, du sustain et de l'anti condition.

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fVAQNAR...IAJeCAg2fAaZAA

Et le thread original:

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...Stella-Alamarr

----------


## Nessou

Papry découvre le gardien méditation.

----------


## Maderone

Mieux vaut tard que jamais... Même si ça fait 6 mois... xD

----------


## Sephil

Ca fait nettement plus de 6 mois. ^^
Pas du tout convaincu par cette révision de l'ultimate guardian 2.0 de Tap Dat Mouse : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clfZP7_mdus

En gros ce build marche uniquement quand tu combats sur un point. Sachant que de base tu as seulement 2 gap closer (le leap à l'espadon et l'intervention du juge qui est d'ailleurs supprimée dans la révision), n'importe quel joueur intelligent va te zoner à distance et tu pourras jamais le toucher.

Y a une grosse partie des stacks de might potentiels de ce build qui ne sont pas suffisamment fiables pour être maintenus efficacement. Empowering might, et la 3eme AA de l'espadon, tu peux quasiment oublier dès que tu affrontes un gars à distance.
Pareil pour fiery wrath. Si le gars enlève judge's intervention pour merciful, ça enlève la moitié du potentiel de burn du build.

En gros l'ancienne version est mieux pour moi, peut être changer la rune, mais contrairement à d'autres build avec le baton par exemple, la rune de force est pas vraiment au dessus des autres ici, imho.

Pour moi, si t'as besoin de sigil of battle sur tes armes pour rendre tes runes de force utiles, c'est que ton build serait aussi bien avec une autre rune et des sigils of energy.

----------


## Aarbron

en tout cas tres sympa le nouveau trait qui donne 300 de vitalité en plus au gardien.
insubmersible le machin, le nombre de fois ou en donjon ca se passe mal et que les 4 autres joueurs se font one shot et que je reste seul debout pour les relever ou finir le boulot

j'ai beau avoir axé mon perso full soin/dispell avec buff, regen et protection sur quasiment chacune de mes actions ca suffit pas a garder en vie certains.

----------


## purEcontact

Peut être que si t'étais zerk comme tout le monde, t'aurais pas besoin de les relever aussi !

----------


## Aarbron

les zerk sont content quand je stack 15 power et que je place un mur de renvoi, je suis pas sur que 5 zerks fonctionnent mieux.
et c'est le probleme aussi tout le monde fait zerk, ca veut pas dire que tout le monde y reussit, y'as un paquet de joueurs qui ne savent pas jouer leur perso et creve a la moindre attaque de zone un peu piquante.
le probleme des donjons en random.

----------


## Ptit gras

Tu peux stack 15 power et mettre le mur de renvoi en Zerk aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

> les zerk sont content quand je stack 15 power et que je place un mur de renvoi, je suis pas sur que 5 zerks fonctionnent mieux.
> et c'est le probleme aussi tout le monde fait zerk, ca veut pas dire que tout le monde y reussit, y'as un paquet de joueurs qui ne savent pas jouer leur perso et creve a la moindre attaque de zone un peu piquante.
> le probleme des donjons en random.


Tomber, ça fait partie du gameplay du zerk.

Si tout le monde est zerk et se pack comme il faut ça importe peu que quelqu'un tombe, soit tout le monde appuie sur F pour le rez et ça prend même pas 2 secondes, soit le boss est suffisamment low life pour finir et il rally.

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Bartinoob

> http://guildwars2hub.com/sites/sardu...ge-tooltip.png


Invulnérable !  ::o: 

Mais c'est abusé comme compétence ! Comment on la débloque ? C'est avec des gemmes ?

----------


## Maderone

Je l'ai eu en reduc à 1800 gemmes au lieu de 2000, un jour de pluie. 
Par contre faut aussi avoir plus de 10k points de succès pour que ça soit débloqué.

----------


## Aarbron

> Tomber, ça fait partie du gameplay du zerk.
> 
> Si tout le monde est zerk et se pack comme il faut ça importe peu que quelqu'un tombe, soit tout le monde appuie sur F pour le rez et ça prend même pas 2 secondes, soit le boss est suffisamment low life pour finir et il rally.


oui clair que 5 bons zerk rushent un donjon en moins de deux, mais en faisant pas mal de donjons avec des randoms je peux dire que y'as bcp de joueurs qui ont du mal a maitriser le jeu et lorsque j'ai 4 coequipiers a terre je suis bien content d'avoir mon gardien pour encaisser et relever tout le monde.
avec mon war je joue zerk et si je tombe sur un mauvais groupe le wipe arrive vite.

et puis avoir un gardien zerk meme si il est tout a fait capable de le faire je trouve ca dommage.
le systeme de classe est bcp trop permissif dans guild wars 2.
l'avantage c'est qu'avec un seul perso 80 on peux a peu pres faire tout dans le jeu.

@ptit gras: t'en voit bcp des gardien zerk au baton? ils sont tous au marteau/espadon  :;): 
@nessou: je suis loin d'etre un PGM, y'as pleins de trucs qui m’échappe dans ce jeu etc.... mais si y'as bien un truc que j'ai du mal a comprendre c'est le nombre de joueurs qui reste planté dans les cercles rouges sans bouger et sans esquiver et si vous faites des donjons en random vous devez en voir autant que moi.

----------


## Sephil

Quand je prends du PU je demande un nombre d'AP minimum, ça filtre déjà pas mal. Après si un gars est fondamentalement idiot dans le groupe, je le kick.  ::):  Et si je suis dans un groupe PU qui wipe sur un boss, je quitte direct.

Un gardien zerk ça se joue à n'importe quoi, tant que tu as ton épée/focus, tu peux adapter le switch aux besoins du donjon. Exemple, faire un TA sans gardien baton pour faire la tondeuse, c'est bien relou.
Bref, tu joues ce que tu veux, mais essaie pas de nous convaincre que ne pas jouer zerk en gardien est une bonne idée, ça marchera pas. ^^

----------


## Aarbron

je repondais juste a purEcontact qu'il n'y a pas que le zerk dans la vie, meme si c'est tres efficace.
jouer support/heal c'est pas mal non plus et c'est quand meme dans cette optique que la classe a été créée.

j'ai l'habitude de jouer avec des groupes pas forcement optimisé et super efficace (guilde de potes noob) et du coup je me sent bcp plus utile avec mon gardien support qu'avec mon war groskiki ^^

----------


## Sephil

> jouer support/heal c'est pas mal non plus et c'est quand meme dans cette optique que la classe a été créée.


Ben je suis désolé, mais je vois vraiment pas ce permet aux gens de dire ça.

La classe, comme toutes les classes du jeu a été designée pour essayer de donner une grande variété de gameplay. Les branches offensives apportent tout autant à un groupe que les branches défensives.

Et ce que les gens réalisent souvent très mal, c'est qu'un guerrier shout/heal apporte au moins autant de soin qu'un gardien, et j'aborde même pas l'elem "mage blanc"... Et pourtant ces 2 classes sont souvent considérées par la communauté comme les classes purement offensives... Donc les préjugés sur le rôle d'une classe juste parce que l'aspect visuel des skills est bleu et fait des grosses bulles partout, mouais...

Il n'en reste pas moins que le meilleur moyen de pas mourir c'est de tuer les mobs. Et que ce qui tue le plus efficacement dans le jeu c'est un groupe zerk. C'est pas une opinion, c'est un fait avéré du jeu. (Et oui c'est bien chiant, moi aussi j'aimerais que le jeu propose des situations où une compo équilibrée est indispensable, mais pour le moment, c'est pas le cas.)

----------


## Aarbron

c'est ce que je disais le systeme est un peu trop permissif a mon gout, enfin bref chacun joue comme il veut a l'origine je faisait juste remarquer que le trait qui donne 300 de vitalité en plus pour le gardien c'est bien pratique quand on est dans un groupe assez faible.  ::o: 

sinon j'ai eprouvé bien plus de satisfaction a finir un donjon avec un groupe pas forcement super efficace en jouant support quitte a wipe une fois ou deux, que le torcher en 10min avec 5 zerks bourrés aux hormones  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Tu peux jouer support en full zerk, faut juste pas tomber  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Tfaçon y'a pas de gardien dans ce jeu.
C'est des death knight :x.

----------


## Maderone

Toi t'es Batman !

----------


## Zepolak

Je rappelle à toute fin utile que chez CPC y a tous les niveaux, et je pense clairement que le niveau "je joue pas opti mais je m'amuse avec mes amis" est présent aussi.
Et du coup, y a même ptêtre des traits qui sont vaguement pensés pour ce genre de groupes !  ::):

----------


## Tynril

> Quand je prends du PU je demande un nombre d'AP minimum, ça filtre déjà pas mal. Après si un gars est fondamentalement idiot dans le groupe, je le kick.  Et si je suis dans un groupe PU qui wipe sur un boss, je quitte direct.


Ca me rend tout triste (meme si je comprends).

----------


## Bartinoob

Je mets jamais de restriction d'AP, mais je précise "zerk rush" ou un truc du genre quand je fais mon cita quotidien. Si le gars a moins de 1000 AP, je demande s'il a déjà fait, au cas où. Le nombre d'AP détermine pas le skill, mais les débutants n'ont généralement idée de comment se déroule l'instance dans un groupe speedrun  ::): 

(A l'inverse, le mec qui mets 10 minutes à faire un groupe opti 4 wars+mesmer alors que des dizaines de groupes partent à l'arrache, j'évite en général ces groupes-là sauf s'ils sont déjà 4)

----------


## purEcontact

> Je rappelle à toute fin utile que chez CPC y a tous les niveaux, et je pense clairement que le niveau "je joue pas opti mais je m'amuse avec mes amis" est présent aussi.
> Et du coup, y a même ptêtre des traits qui sont vaguement pensés pour ce genre de groupes !


En général, on évite de crier sur tout les toits "hey les mecs, je suis pas zerk du coup je reste en vie quand tout le monde est à terre !".
Qu'on soit pas opti, c'est pas un crime, mais on évite de bomber le torse quand on est indirectement responsable d'un wipe d'un groupe qui se veut optimisé.

Bref, au même titre qu'on sort pas un "tu sers à rien, t'es pas zerk", on évite de sortir l'inverse.
C'est tout.




> Ca me rend tout triste (meme si je comprends).


Bah au bout d'un an et demi à "éduquer" les nouveaux joueurs (_je parle des pick up uniquement_), t'as parfois envie de faire un run sans wipe.
Voir des rôdeurs arc long qui se mettent à 3km du stack parce que c'est plus optimisé pour leur dps personnel, bah au bout d'un moment, t'en as juste marre.

Du coup, des joueurs comme sephil (et moi les "mauvais jours"), on a pas envie de se taper un gardien qui a pris le trait 300 de vita pour rester en vie.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Sephil et toi vous exagérez, aussi  :tired: 

Un gardien dans un groupe de 4 zerk, le donjon roule ma poule également.

HS : récemment, DS et moi (qui sommes des êtres très tolérants) on a pris deux PU pour faire Caudécus. Deux PU même pas lvl 80 ... Dont un qui prétendait connaitre le donjon mais qui ne l'avait jamais JAMAIS fait. Ben même moi j'ai craqué. Au bout du X wipe, avec le PU qui ne faisait même pas l'effort de se TP pour se faire relever par les 4 autres, j'ai kické le monsieur, et on a pris Tatsu.

----------


## ds108j

> Sephil et toi vous exagérez, aussi 
> 
> Un gardien dans un groupe de 4 zerk, le donjon roule ma poule également.
> 
> HS : récemment, DS et moi (qui sommes des êtres très tolérants) on a pris deux PU pour faire Caudécus. Deux PU même pas lvl 80 ... Dont un qui prétendait connaitre le donjon mais qui ne l'avait jamais JAMAIS fait. Ben même moi j'ai craqué. Au bout du X wipe, avec le PU qui ne faisait même pas l'effort de se TP pour se faire relever par les 4 autres, j'ai kické le monsieur, et on a pris Tatsu.


Heureusement que monsieur Tatsu est venu nous sortir de ce guêpier. Un grand merci à lui.

Sinon, ma gardienne n'est que niveau 12, donc je vais pas vous parler d'elle, mais plus du pick-up. J'ai du faire facilement 40 fois au minimum CoF P1. Je maîtrise le chemin, j'ai un build qui va bien, et pourtant, je n'ai que 2800 AP.
Du coup, je me fais régulièrement éjecté, alors que plus d'une fois j'ai été obligé de gueuler sur des gens avec plus d'AP que moi qui ne se mettaient pas sous les dômes pour les searing effigy par exemple.

Après, personnellement, je suis loin d'avoir fait tous les chemins des donjons, mais quand j'en découvre un, j'essaie de le faire entre canards, je préviens, et j'interesse aux techniques et conseils donnés.

Mais la conclusion reste que je n'ai "que" 2800 AP, que je suis un noob, et que je ne sais pas jouer (pour une partie de l'élite qui me kick)

----------


## Sephil

Et j'ai aucun problème à faire des donjons avec toi DS. Quand je suis en groupe avec des canards dont je sais qu'ils jouent pas "opti zerk" c'est que ça m'amuse aussi, sinon je proposerais jamais de donjon en chan guilde (et je crois que je reste une des personnes qui en propose le plus).

Mais pour un pick up, que je ne connais pas du tout, avec qui je n'ai aucun moyen de communiquer rapidement en vocal, je n'ai plus la patience. Donc mêm si effectivement les AP ne dénotent absolument pas d'un niveau de "skill" dans ce jeu, c'est le filtrage que j'utilise. Un mec à 10K AP en règle générale il est dungeon master, donc il a déjà fait tous les donjons au moins une fois.






> Je rappelle à toute fin utile que chez CPC y a tous les niveaux, et je pense clairement que le niveau "je joue pas opti mais je m'amuse avec mes amis" est présent aussi.
> Et du coup, y a même ptêtre des traits qui sont vaguement pensés pour ce genre de groupes !


Oui, comme je l'ai dit dans mon précédent post, tout le monde est libre de jouer ce qu'il veut, mais c'est valable dans les 2 sens, et si Aarbron a besoin d'un trait défensif pour relever des joueurs, c'est probablement parce que ces joueurs sont mauvais, pas parce qu'ils sont en zerk.






> Ca me rend tout triste (meme si je comprends).


Oui, c'est triste, mais je te rassure en open world quand je me ballade et que je vois un joueur en détresse, je m'arrête toujours pour l'aider !
Cet aspect du MMO je l'adore, et les megaservers sont géniaux pour ça, mais un donjon c'est que 5 joueurs, c'est le côté vraiment pas MMO de GW2...  ::(: 






> (A l'inverse, le mec qui mets 10 minutes à faire un groupe opti 4 wars+mesmer alors que des dizaines de groupes partent à l'arrache, j'évite en général ces groupes-là sauf s'ils sont déjà 4)


C'est tellement pas ça un groupe opti... :/






> Sephil et toi vous exagérez, aussi 
> 
> Un gardien dans un groupe de 4 zerk, le donjon roule ma poule également.
> 
> HS : récemment, DS et moi (qui sommes des êtres très tolérants) on a pris deux PU pour faire Caudécus. Deux PU même pas lvl 80 ... Dont un qui prétendait connaitre le donjon mais qui ne l'avait jamais JAMAIS fait. Ben même moi j'ai craqué. Au bout du X wipe, avec le PU qui ne faisait même pas l'effort de se TP pour se faire relever par les 4 autres, j'ai kické le monsieur, et on a pris Tatsu.


Et ce qu'on dit c'est que rien n'empêche au gardien d'être en zerk.
En quoi c'est exagéré ?
Y a un système de LFG qui permet de détailler ce que tu cherches. Si quelqu'un rentre dans ton groupe, tu es en droit de supposer qu'il a lu et accepte les conditions dans lesquelles ton groupe veut faire le donjon. Si il les accepte pas, rien ne l'empêche de chercher un autre groupe ou de poster son propre LFG. C'est pas les joueurs qui manquent...
Mais le gars qui a pas pris la peine de lire, et qui te balance un "ouais vous êtes des enfoirés d'élitistes" quand tu le kick, c'est pas exagéré ?


Un filtrage LFG ça profite à tout le monde, hein. Exemple : les quotis fractales. Quand je faisais toutes les quotis, j'avais souvent seulement le temps de rush un marais lvl1, et le nombre de fois où un joueur avec 100 AP, lvl 30 et quelques débarquait dans le groupe sans avoir la moindre idée de pourquoi il était là, c'était assez hallucinant.
Ou encore le gars à 2000 AP qui te MP à la fin de la fractale quand tout le monde a quitté pour savoir pourquoi le groupe ne fait pas les suivantes...
Ben ces joueurs là, s'ils avaient pris la peine de lire, ils auraient fait gagner du temps au groupe, mais surtout, ils n'auraient pas perdu le leur.
Donc au final, quand je faisais ce genre de run, je kickais immédiatement tous les joueurs sous les 12K AP, c'était pas par méchanceté, surtout que cette fractale peut parfaitement se finir à 3, c'était juste pour que tout le monde soit sur la même page sur ce qu'ils venaient faire et qu'il y ait pas de déception à la fin.

----------


## Bartinoob

@ds : ouais, les points d'achievements sont pas mal utilisés pour mesurer le niveau d'une personne. Quand je finissais le leveling de ma guerrière en cita, je me pointais avec un lvl 78 mais 15k AP et tout le monde me laissait tranquille. De manière générale, je lançais le donjon pour être peinard aussi  ::ninja:: 

@sephil : ouais, je sais qu'il y a mieux mais ça reste le standard dans pas mal de têtes. Le but était juste de dire que je trouve con de passer 20 minutes à faire un groupe pour une instance qui en fait 10. Après, reste que des abrutis à 10k AP, j'en ai vus.

----------


## Sephil

Oui y en a.

Perso, j'attends jamais plus de 2 minutes sur un LFG 8K min pour CoF, et ce même à 3h du mat.

Et pour les autres donjons, je préfère attendre 5 minutes pour trouver des joueurs, que de wipe 10 fois sur le premier boss. ^^

----------


## Aarbron

> En général, on évite de crier sur tout les toits "hey les mecs, je suis pas zerk du coup je reste en vie quand tout le monde est à terre !".
> Qu'on soit pas opti, c'est pas un crime, mais on évite de bomber le torse quand on est indirectement responsable d'un wipe d'un groupe qui se veut optimisé.
> 
> Bref, au même titre qu'on sort pas un "tu sers à rien, t'es pas zerk", on évite de sortir l'inverse.
> C'est tout.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah au bout d'un an et demi à "éduquer" les nouveaux joueurs (_je parle des pick up uniquement_), t'as parfois envie de faire un run sans wipe.
> ...


opti ca veut forcement dire zerk?
j'espere que non et j'ai essayé de faire mes persos differents pour toucher a tous les aspects du jeu.
apres si tu penses qu'un gardien non zerk peut etre responsable a lui tout seul du wipe de 4 zerk, je suis pas d'accord, c'est surtout que tout le monde fait zerk et bcp n'y arrive pas.
je me debrouille avec mon war zerk mais si je tombe sur un mauvais groupe et que ca tombe dans tous les sens je vais tomber aussi et c'est mort, par contre avec mon gardien j'ai de grandes chances de pouvoir relever pas mal de monde et e groupe finira a passer.
donc non je ne bombe pas le torse parceque je fait perdre un groupe en ne jouant pas comme la majorité des gens sur ce jeu, par contre je suis bien content lorsqu'avec mon gardien j'ai pu aider un groupe plus faible a finir un donjon, c'est ce que je disais plus haut.
apres je comprends tres bien que certains eprouve plus de staisfaction a chercher la performance en torchant le meme donjon que j'aurais fini difficilement.(et ragequit au moindre accroc dans le plan)
tout le monde ne peux pas se payer le stuff zerk, ca doit etre une raison pour laquelle y'as tant de zerk faiblard.

----------


## Bartinoob

> tout le monde ne peux pas se payer le stuff zerk, ca doit etre une raison pour laquelle y'as tant de zerk faiblard.


Juste pour rebondir là-dessus, cita file du stuff zerk. Moche, mais du stuff zerk quand même. Donc coût = 0.

----------


## Aarbron

encore faut il faire une bonne vingtaine de fois le donjons, pareil ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde.
y'as pas que de tres gros joueurs, y'as plein de joueurs occasionel.

ce qu'il y a de bien avec ce jeu c'est qu'on peux faire un peu ce que l'on veut et du coup y'as toutes les philosophie possible qui se croisent.
pour vous donner un ordre d'idée je suis du genre a equiper le trait "l'union fait la force"  :^_^:  j'ai juste l'impression d'etre tres minoritaire et je trouve ca dommage.

----------


## Sogrind

Ah donc ceci expliquerait cela (un peu), je joue Gardien (suis 80 sans avoir fait le moindre donjon) et bien souvent j'ai une poisse assez folle, j'explique que je connais pas le donjon pour des conseils etc et derrière je me fais renvoyer  :tired:

----------


## Bartinoob

Là, t'es tombé sur des cons. 

Le gars qui se pointe en stuff bleu avec 500 AP mais qui précise qu'il connait pas et demande des conseils, je passe la moitié du donjon à lui expliquer s'il le faut au risque de crever comme une daube, mais je sais que la prochaine fois il saura faire.

----------


## ds108j

> Là, t'es tombé sur des cons. 
> 
> Le gars qui se pointe en stuff bleu avec 500 AP mais qui précise qu'il connait pas et demande des conseils, je passe la moitié du donjon à lui expliquer s'il le faut au risque de crever comme une daube, mais je sais que la prochaine fois il saura faire.


ça sert à rien ! La prochaine fois, il ne dira pas qu'il est noob (il connaître la strat) et tu vas le kicker car il ne dira rien et qu'il n'aura que 500 AP !  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> ça sert à rien ! La prochaine fois, il ne dira pas qu'il est noob (il connaître la strat) et tu vas le kicker car il ne dira rien et qu'il n'aura que 500 AP !


Bonne répartie xD

----------


## Bartinoob

Nan, je kicke jamais personne en me basant juste là-dessus  ::P:

----------


## Sogrind

Je pense que c'est un coup de malchance, je retenterai ma chance ce soir! J'aimerai bien finir mon histoire personnelle  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Joue avec des canards, on te donnera des conseils !  ::lol::

----------


## Aarbron

en meme temps c'est pas compliqué 99% du temps il suffit de ne prendre aucune initiative et de suivre le groupe, rusher quand ils rusent , attaquer quand ils attaquent, packer quand ils packent et donner tout ce que tu as quand y'as un boss.
y'as qques fois des subtilités comme un des boss d'ascalon par exemple ou faut jouer a ghostbuster, il suffit juste de bien observer ce qui se passe.
une fois que tu auras fait les donjons 2-3 fois tu pourras guider les noobs  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hasunay

Moi je kick quand le perso est moche ou mal habillé, faut pas déconner y a une limite à l'acceptation  ::ninja:: 


Sinon pourquoi vous parlez de ça dans le topic du gardien ? C'est la classe avec le monopole des noob ?

----------


## revanwolf

> Sinon pourquoi vous parlez de ça dans le topic du gardien ?


Différence d'opinion sur le type de build(zerk vs tank).

----------


## Nessou

Up avec le build optimisé du moment en PvE :
- Dégâts maximums 
- Utilitaires maximums

----------


## Sephil

Sur le 2 t'as mis le CD shouts sans aucun shout.  :;):

----------


## Nessou

Oui c'est dans le cas où tu veux en utiliser, surtout celui de stabilité par exemple. Après sinon tu mets 1 point en Radiance pour avoir Right-Hand Strength (15% chance crit en plus à l'épée) et garder la vigueur.
Le truc bien en gardien c'est que tu peux adapter le build en fonction de tes besoins. Si t'as besoin de plus de dispell tu va mettre 20 points en Virtues. Si t'as besoin de la Vigueur tu va mettre les 5 points en Honor...

----------


## purEcontact

Build optimisé "Pick up no rage ty".
Si vous voyez que ça se passe bien (genre dans 1% des cas), vous lâchez le marteau pour prendre épée / focus.
Puis vous vous rendez compte que c'est plus chiant que de spam 1 donc vous reprenez le marteau.

----------


## Ptit gras

La bouffe me paraît pas opti, m'enfin c'est du PvE donc je suis pas sûr de moi  ::unsure::

----------


## purEcontact

Si tu veux cramer pour 30pa de compo alors que le donjon te rapportera 1po35, c'est toi qui voit hein :D.
Perso, j'en ai pour moins de 5pa de compo avec le steak et l'huile.

Si, en plus, tu pars du principe que t'auras fatalement du gâchis sur les compos puisque tu te retrouves souvent avec 15min de timer restant sur les buffs...
Bref, y'a un ratio investissement / thune qu'il faut prendre en compte (pour ça d'ailleurs que je fais pas d'élevé).

----------


## Ptit gras

Non j'aurais dit un petit pain dragon, mais c'est parce que j'en ai stacké assez depuis l'event dragon pour en avoir encore  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Gros edit :
Autant pour moi, j'ai trompé de référence  ::siffle:: 

Du coup, non plus.
L’enchaînement est pas assez rapide, on skip pas mal de trash et finalement on a besoin de buff sur les boss et pas les trashs.

----------


## rheyan

Salut les canards, 

J’utilise aujourd’hui un build altruiste (0/0/6/6/2) en stuff exo chevalier + quelques accessoires élevés.

Avant de crafter mon armure élevée, j'aimerai vos conseils sur un stuff/build orienté DPS/TANK. 

Je cherche un build où je pourrais taper assez fort en étant *très très résistant* (le full zerk ne me plait pas), je joue espadon (zerk) et bâton.

Merci d'avance

----------


## Sephil

Ca n'existe pas.
Soit tu tapes fort, soit tu tapes pas fort.
Et dans tous les cas tu ne seras pas un tank quand tu attaqueras les vrais boss.

----------


## Bartinoob

Si si, ça existe, mais ça s'appelle un guerrier.

----------


## purEcontact

Spreadsheet des traits du gardien.

----------


## purEcontact

*Le specialization calculator du gardien avec le dragonhunter.*

Note à moi-même (_ie : pveboyz_) parce que je pomme tout : build à tester

*Adaptative DH :*
Ce que j'aurais tendance à faire instinctivement.
Pousser la puissance des altérations en zeal et leur utilité en radiance.
Ça permet d'être efficace à distance (10% > 600) et au corps à corps (20% symbole avec un marteau).

*Equipement :* Soit du full sinistre pour tout porter sur de la brûlure soit un mixte sinistre / berzerker en fonction des différents cap d'altération.
Faudra tester pour trouver l'équilibre.
Sinon, je switch le 6 (13% power => condi) en Zeal pour un 4 (blind = vuln) pour garder un uptime de vulnérabilité et dans ce cas je reste en berzerk.

*Virtuous DH :*
Augmenter la fréquence des brûlures plutôt que les dégâts directs liés ou d'augmenter légèrement leur puissance.
Bref, je me base plutôt sur la multiplication de l'effet plutôt que sur sa puissance.

_Equipement :_ je garde mon stuff zerk, l'accumulation de brûlure me permet de m'assurer d'avoir un bon uptime de fury.
Avec les changements liés aux stats, je devrais approcher les 100% de crit sous fury (80% du temps) et 80% quand je ne le suis pas.
Si "feel my wrath" donne quickness et fury comme ce qui est pour le moment testé, ça fera un uptime de fury "assez" monstrueux.
Je profiterais donc mieux de la férocité.

*Symbolic DH :*
Augmenter l'uptime du "symbol of energy" via wrist of persistence pour tirer parti de symbolic avenger.
Support à la fois en backline (puissance aux alliés) et frontline (vigueur et soins).

*Equipement :*  Assassin ou maraudeur puisque j'ai pas pris la branche radiance, je sacrifie ~36% de chance de crit, il faut bien les récupérer.
Soit je les récupère pour appliquer de la férocité, soit je les prends pour de l'altérations.
Je pencherais pour de la férocité (en général, ça va bien avec la précision) mais faut voir si les damages modifier s'appliquent bien aux conditions.

*Supportive DH :*
En admettant que la plupart des combats soient à distance et mouvant, je me passe du symbole et je me concentre sur du support en backline.

*Equipement :* cf Virtuous DH.
Je gagne du support en backline via des cris plus efficace et un buff puissance aux alliés mais je perds 20% de l'UC (buff égide).
C'est beaucoup moins orienté dps mais c'est à envisager si les combats ne permettent pas d'avoir un bon uptime d'égide.

Potentiellement, le virtuous DH m'intéresse le plus.
Parce que je garde mon stuff zerk mais aussi -et surtout- parce que je vais sûrement pouvoir spam le F1, faisant grimper la puissance via la branche vertu et les dégâts via le big game hunter du dragon hunter.
Bref, y'a une bonne synergie globale.

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## atavus

Tiens en jouant un peu avec le gardien marteau; je suis tombé sur un build brulure alté au marteau qui pourrait utilisé du verata (alté/puissance/précision):

http://dulfy.net/2015/05/02/gw2-spec...iance%22,2,6,7

Il y a quand même pas mal de possibilité sympa sur ce nouveau système. ::wub::

----------


## Bartinoob

J'suis tombé 2-3 fois sur des gardiens alté en pvp, ça surprend. 

Je m'attendais tellement pas à ça que j'ai pas fait gaffe à la brûlure et j'ai crevé comme une merde après avoir utilisé mes dispells, t'es quasiment brûlé en permanence  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

Plus ça va, moins je supporte le nom de "Dragonhunter".
Comme d'habitude, même si il y a un retour plutôt conséquent, Arenanet ne changera pas et on va se retrouver avec un nom passe partout.
J'attends l'extension qui demandera d'exterminer les quaggan : Quagganhunter  ::wub:: .

----------


## Nessou

Moi je voulais Pony Hunter.

----------


## Sephil

Llama Dancer

----------


## purEcontact

> Tiens en jouant un peu avec le gardien marteau; je suis tombé sur un build brulure alté au marteau qui pourrait utilisé du verata (alté/puissance/précision):
> 
> http://dulfy.net/2015/05/02/gw2-spec...iance%22,2,6,7
> 
> Il y a quand même pas mal de possibilité sympa sur ce nouveau système.


Tu gagneras potentiellement plus de dégâts en remplaçant la branche honneur par vertus.
Tu récupères 20% de dégâts sous égide, la brulure pop toutes les 3 attaques plutôt que 5 (_le marteau étant très lent, l'uptime de brûlure sera plus conséquent)_, et l'égide revient plus souvent donc t'as un uptime d'UC plus élevé.
En mineur, tu récupères du dps pour chaque avantage sur la tronche, c'est pas forcément énorme mais c'est mieux que ce que propose la branche honneur.

Le symbole du marteau a un uptime déjà important de base, le symbole dure 2 secondes et la chaîne du marteau prends 2,25 secondes.
Il y a un CD interne d'un seconde pour le pouvoir sur critique, c'est peut être plus avantageux sur de la cible unique (et encore) mais sur des packs, tu stackera beaucoup moins de might qu'en spammant le F1 à chaque kill.

C'est plus offensif avec la branche vertu qu'en honneur mais t'as l'avantage d'avoir perma vigueur et du soin sur esquive en honneur.

----------


## purEcontact

*Quick guide pour survivre depuis le patch*

Il y a eu le patch, vous aviez trouvé votre ancien build sur metabattle mais vous n'avez aucune foutue idée d'où mettre vos points de talents ni quelles compétences prendre ?
Voici le guide de survie pondue en vitesse pour pas que vous soyez trop perdu en pve avec votre gardien.

*Les spécialisations :*



*Zèle :* 
Courroux ardent - 7% de dégâts contre les cibles brûlées.
Enchevêtrement dangereux - Inflige 3 vulnérabilités lorsque vous aveuglez ou immobilisez la cible.
Vengeur symbolique - 10% de dégâts contre les cibles en contact avec vos symboles.

*Rayonnement :*
Feu intérieur - Lorsque vous infligez 3 charges de brûlure, vous bénéficiez de fureur.
Punition - 10% de dégâts en plus sous représailles.
Courroux amplifié - Inflige brûlure lorsque vous bloquez. Dégâts des brûlures +10%.

*Vertus :*
Rival indemne - 20% de dégâts en plus sous égide.
Justice suprême - Vertu de justice se déclenche toutes les 3 attaques.
Courage inébranlable - Vertu de courage dissipe étourdissement et confère stabilité aux alliés.

*Les compétences :*



Refuge - Bloque les attaques tout en soignant.
Flammes purificatrices - Créé une zone de feu qui dissipe les altérations des alliés.
"Repliez-vous" - Confère égide et rapidité.
Mur de renvoi - Mur qui renvoi. (_signé : captain obvious_)
"Subissez mon courroux" - Confère célérité et fureur.

*Explications :*

Le build tourne autour de la *vertu de justice*.
Lorsque vous utilisez votre vertu de justice, vous aveuglez l'ennemi, vous et votre groupe infligez brûlure au prochain coup, vous et votre groupe bénéficiez de 3 charges de pouvoir et vous gagnez le buff de représailles.

Grâce à la branche *Zèle*, lorsqu'on déclenche la vertu de justice, on récupère 10% de dégâts : 7% via le fait de frapper une cible brûlée, 3% via la vulnérabilité.
En* Rayonnement*, la cible se retrouvant à 5 charges de brûlure, vous déclenchez l'effet de fureur. Etant sous représaille, vous infligez 10% de dégâts supplémentaires.
En *Vertus*, vous améliorez la vertu de justice permettant de faire apparaître brulure plus souvent quand vous ne l'utilisez pas mais surtout d'augmenter d'une seconde le temps de la brûlure quand vous l'activez.

Le but étant de maximiser les dégâts (comme c'était le cas dans l'ancien build méta), on va aller chercher ce qui fait le plus de dégâts dans les traits restants, à savoir :
- 10% de dégâts lorsque la cible est dans un symbole
- Dégâts de brûlures amplifiées (_par défaut_)
- 20% de dégâts sous égide
- Un uptime d'égide plus fréquent pour profiter des 20%

Le gardien ayant un but utilitaire dans le groupe, on essai de garder des compétences qui vont dans ce sens : le mur de renvoi, la zone de purge d'altération, la zone de stabilité, le cri de stabilité ou celui qui confère égide, bref, vous vous adaptez à la situation.
Si rien n'est nécessaire, vous prenez le signe de fléau pour augmenter la puissance, "repliez-vous" pour avoir plus fréquemment égide et les flammes purificatrices qui permettront de faire une zone de combo de feu.

*Au niveau des armes,* vous avez le choix.

Vous pouvez camper le marteau pour profiter des 10% des dégâts dans un symbole.
L'auto-attaque permet d'avoir 3 charges de brûlure sur la cible en solo.
Si vous avez un groupe qui tient pas la route ou que vous avez pas envie de vous faire chier, c'est la solution.

Vous pouvez choisir le combo espadon / épée + focus. 
On commence le combat avec une zone de combo de feu (celle de l'elem ou les flammes purificatrices), on utilise le focus dedans pour l'explosion, puis le 4, le 2 de l'épée, le 3 pendant lequel on active sa vertu de justice, on switch sur l'espadon pour utiliser le symbole puis le saut de la foi.
On fini par utiliser "subissez mon courroux" enchaîné avec le tourbillon pour qu'il profite des 17 charges de vulnérabilités que vous avez posé auparavant, des 3 charges de puissance, de la fureur et la célérité.
Bref, on envoi le pâté.
Si le groupe est bon, le boss doit déjà être low hp.
Si vous avez le temps, repassez en épée.

Dans certains cas, vous pouvez prendre le sceptre (fractale thaumanova sur le boss par exemple).

*Cependant, notez que ce guide n'est qu'une base, vous pouvez le modifier à votre sauce.*
Peut être que vous allez préférer prendre Feu rayonnant à la place de punition pour assurer l'uptime de fureur.
Peut être que vous allez systématiquement jouer avec un signe du fléau et prendre inscription parfaite.
Vous voudrez peut être des consécrations qui reviennent plus souvent et une vertu de résolution plus utile.
Ou alors, vous n'en avez rien à faire de tout ça et vous voulez utiliser tout les cris disponibles.
C'est votre choix : je ne vous oblige en rien, ce guide n'est qu'un guide rapide écrit pour ceux qui seraient complètement pommés après la màj du 23 juin.

----------


## purEcontact

Suite au patch du 23, il y aurai une différence relativement flagrante entre l'épée et la masse.
Avant, grâce au trait +10% de dégâts sur l'épée, celle-ci faisait +2% de dommage par rapport à la masse.
Maintenant qu'elle a perdu ce trait et que la masse récupère +10% grâce au symbole, elle repasse devant.
Bref, la masséméta  ::ninja:: .

Il parait également que le 4 de la torche fait beaucoup plus mal maintenant.
Je continuerais de camper le focus pour le blast et pour l'effet kisscool du rayon qui cleanse les copains et qui ne se cassent pas la gueule dans un ravin (contrairement au projectile de la torche).

----------


## purEcontact

*Guide pour survivre en fractal.*

*A propos :*
Ceci est un guide pour jouer dans des groupes désorganisés sans se prendre la tête en fractal, que ce soit bas ou haut niveau.
Ca marche donc aussi bien pour un groupe de canards que pour du pick up.
Ce guide est dans la même logique que l'ancien "Meta Fractal Hammer" disponible sur metabattle.com avant la refonte des traits.
Ce n'est pas un guide pour les donjons ou le monde ouvert. J'insiste.
Il tire parti des capacités défensives du gardien au détriment des dégâts (comptez une baisse de 25% (_estimation au doigt mouillé_)) afin de palier au manque de survie du groupe.

*Le build et l'équipement de base*



Certains traits changent en fonction de la situation : 
- Honneur : Persévérance exemplaire devient Pureté de voix
- Vertu : Présence au combat devient Courage inébranlable

En fractal 50, on pourra passer en valkyrie (_voir en soldat_) sur Mai trin (_et uniquement sur Mai trin_) afin de gagner en survie.

*Les compétences :*
Indispensables :
Refuge
Bouclier du vengeur
Repliez-vous
Tenez bon
Mur de renvoi

Situationnelles :
Défense obstinée
Intervention miséricordieuse
Sol consacré
Flammes purificatrices
Épée de la justice
Signe du fléau


*Les armes :*
Set principal : Masse + focus.

*Masse* : Soin soutenu via l'auto attaque et l'utilisation du symbole.
Chaque régénération octroyé au membre du groupe soigne le gardien à hauteur de 70 points de vie, ce qui fait 350hp/sec.
On ajoute le soin de la persévérance exemplaire à 100hp/sec, ce qui fait 450hp/sec.
La régénération soigne à 130, ce qui donne donc 580hp/sec.
Chaque blocage et chaque membre du groupe à l'intérieur du symbole augmente la survie du gardien, d'où l'intérêt de rester dans les symboles.
L'utilisation de la frappe du protecteur déclenche le trait défenses collectives, assurant une égide de 5 secondes toutes les 15 secondes au groupe.

*Focus :* Lumière de jugement permet de retirer une altération sans avoir à utiliser un CD long.
Bouclier du courroux permet d'absorber 3 attaques et déclenche également défenses collectives, si jamais on utilise la frappe du protecteur trop tôt ou que le boss est interrompu / ralentit, ça permet d'avoir une seconde chance.
On gagne également protection via maîtrise du focus.

Set secondaire : Marteau, Espadon, Sceptre + Torche.

*Marteau :* Permet de maintenir une protection sur le groupe et un soin soutenu sur le gardien.
Particulièrement intéressant sur des combats comme le chaman de feu dans la fractal grawl.
C'est la seconde arme défensive.

*Espadon :* Permet de regrouper les ennemis.
Indispensable dans la fractal harpie ou sur le colosse.

*Sceptre + Torche :* Alternative à distance lorsque le combat rapproche est difficile.
Typiquement, pour faire l’abîme de jade sans se fouler.

Armes inutiles en combat : Bâton, Bouclier, Épée. 

*Bâton :* Peut être utilisé pour se pré-buffer avant le combat.
Mais ne sert qu'à ça.
Non, "c'est trop cool, ça me soigne", n'est pas une raison valable pour l'utiliser en combat.

*Bouclier :* Aucun intérêt.
On a les mêmes options -en mieux- via les compétences utilitaires.

*Épée :* Aucun intérêt.
Vraiment.

*Les astuces :*
_Je pars du principe que vous connaissez les fractales donc j'indique uniquement les techniques liées à la classe de gardien._
Note : si je ne précise rien concernant la spécialisations ou les armes, prenez celles indiquées dans le build de base.

*Le marais*
Les feu-follets :
_Traits_ : Honneur - Persévérance exemplaire devient Pureté de voix.
_Compétences clés_ : Repliez-vous, Tenez bon, Subissez mon courroux, Vertu de résolution.
Utilisez Repliez-vous lorsque vous prenez le feu follet.
Si vous prenez un fil tendu, utilisez Tenez bon pour casser l'étourdissement et dissiper l'estropier.
Utilisez Vertu de résolution en dernier recours car le CD est long.

Le moussu :
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Bouclier du vengeur, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux, Vertu de courage.
Lancez le mur de renvoi entre le moussu et le groupe au moment du pull.
Lancez le mur de renvoi le plus souvent possible pour renvoyer sa hache.
Lancez le bouclier du vengeur et activez la commande dès qu'elle est disponible : veillez à ce qu'elle soit toujours sous CD.
Veillez à avoir toujours une égide ou un blocage actif (frappe du protecteur / bouclier du courroux) sur vous.
Lorsqu'il sort de furtivité, préférez l'esquive au blocage de l'attaque car elle one shot et si un loup vous fait sauter l'égide, vous êtes foutu.
Attendez 5 secondes avant de lancer le premier Subissez mon courroux puis relancez le dès qu'il est disponible.

Carnasse : 
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Bouclier du vengeur, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux.
Lancez le mur de renvoi au pied du boss lors du pull.
Lancez le bouclier du vengeur dès que le mur de renvoi disparaît.
Utilisez la commande du bouclier du vengeur dès que disponible.
Relancez le mur de renvoi lorsque le bouclier du vengeur est détruit.
Attendez 5 secondes avant de lancer le premier Subissez mon courroux puis relancez le dès qu'il est disponible.
Le blocage supplémentaire n'étant pas un élément important du combat, vous pouvez passer sur un set d'arme plus offensif : espadon, sceptre / torche.

*Ascalon*
Le trash :
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Tenez bon, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi.
Pullez avec la lumière du jugement pour aveugler et utilisez le bouclier du courroux pour absorber la charge.
Prenez le mur de renvoi sur les archers et les élémentalistes.
Utilisez Tenez bon lorsque vous avancez sur les balistes.

Capitaine ascalonien :
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Bouclier du vengeur, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux.
_Armes_ : Masse/focus, Sceptre/torche.
Lancez le bouclier du vengeur dès le début et utilisez la commande pour donner de l'égide aux pnjs.
Restez au corps à corps lorsqu'il a son bouclier et son bâton.
Evidemment, ne restez pas dans les aoe.
Si il passe à l'espadon, écartez vous et passez au sceptre/torche.
Utilisez l'immobilisation dès que possible pour qu'il tourbillonne sur place.
Placez votre mur de renvoi de telle manière à renvoyer ses projectiles.

*Aquatique*
Un jour, peut être, quand on aura besoin d'une vrai stratégie, j'en posterai une.

*Harpie*
Le trash :
_Traits_ :  Vertu - Présence au combat devient Courage inébranlable
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Tenez bon, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Vertu de courage.
Lancez le mur de renvoi devant les harpies.
Utilisez Tenez bon lorsque vous n'avez pas d'égide disponible et qu'une boule électrique arrive.
Si Tenez bon est sous CD, utilisez vertu de courage.

Les prisonniers :
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Bouclier du vengeur, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux.
Lancez le bouclier du vengeur rapidement et utilisez la commande dès que possible.
Utilisez le mur de renvoi entre l'etin et le reste du groupe pour renvoyez son attaque au sol.
Si vous avez l'aggro de l'etin, amenez le loin du groupe et utilisez vos égides / blocages / esquive pour le tanker pendant que le groupe s'occupe des autres.

Tom :
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Bouclier du vengeur, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux.
_Armes_ : Masse/focus, Sceptre/torche.
Si il n'y a pas d'élémentaire de terre, lancez le bouclier du vengeur en étant proche de Tom puis mettez vous derrière : il prendra l'équivalent d'une vague d'aoe avant d'être détruit.
Utilisez le mur de renvoi pour renvoyer le tir électrique.
Le blocage étant secondaire, préférez le set Sceptre/torche à la Masse/focus.
Si vous avez du mal à survivre, passez au combo Masse/focus pour profiter des différents soins.

Le forcené asura :
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Bouclier du vengeur, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux.
_Armes_ : Masse/focus, Espadon.
Lancez le mur de renvoi devant le forcené asura.
Rapprochez vous le plus possible du boss et lancez le bouclier du vengeur afin que son aura englobe l'asura.
Lorsque vous avez abattu une première fois chaque golem-chat, switchez sur l'espadon et placez vous de telle manière à tous les attirer grâce à la lame de soumission.
Si le bouclier du vengeur est détruit, replacez un mur de renvoi devant l'asura.

*Svanir*
La source élémentaire :
_Traits_ :  Vertu - Présence au combat devient Courage inébranlable
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Tenez bon, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Vertu de courage.
_(Optionnel) Armes_ : Masse/focus, Espadon.
Lorsque vous êtes dans un tourbillon venteux (ceux qui frappe plusieurs fois avant de bump), utilisez votre refuge ou le bouclier du courroux un tic avant la dernière frappe afin de permettre à vos alliés aux alentours de bénéficier d'égide au moment de la dernière frappe : ça évite d'utiliser une stabilité pour rien.
Vous pouvez utiliser l'espadon pour regrouper les élémentaires de glace cependant une utilisation intelligente des blocages et du mur de renvoi permet d'annuler complètement leur menace le temps de les tuer.

Le chaman :
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Flammes purificatrices ou Signe du fléau, Repliez-vous, Épée de la justice, Subissez mon courroux.
Rien de particulier sur ce boss : lancez l'épée de la justice et activez la commande dès que disponible pour monter la vulnérabilité.
Lancez les flammes pour avoir une zone de feu ou conservez le signe du fléau.

*Flamme et froid (fournaise)*
Molten Core : 
_Traits_ :  Vertu - Présence au combat devient Courage inébranlable
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Tenez bon, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux, Vertu de courage.
_Armes_ : Marteau, Espadon.
Utilisez le saut de foi dès l'entrée dans la cage pour sauter sur le Core.
Utilisez le bannissement (4 du marteau) sur le draguerre qui pop à coté du Core.
L'égide permet de bloquer les boules de feu, c'est un peu tricky mais ça s'apprends.
Le mur renvoi les colonnes de feu et les boules de feu.
Tenez bon et vertu de courage permettent de passer les vagues de façon simple.
Le boss lançant les mêmes attaques que les phases précédentes, il suffit d'utiliser les contres associés.

*Colosse*
Le trash :
_Traits_ :  Vertu - Présence au combat devient Courage inébranlable
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Tenez bon ou Bouclier du vengeur, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux.
Pour les phases de courses, gardez tenez bon pour ne pas être interrompu par le marteau ou ne pas être bump par le vent.
Sur le seau du torse, utilisez le bouclier du vengeur et le mur de renvoi.

L'archidevin :
_Traits_ :  Vertu - Présence au combat devient Courage inébranlable
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Bouclier du vengeur, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux.
Utilisez le mur de renvoi en début de combat pour stopper sa première salve.
Lancez le bouclier du vengeur et la commande rapidement pour bénéficier de l'égide.
Essayez de jouer avec les aoe au sol pour déclencher la frappe de protecteur et le trait "défenses collectives" de manière à ce que la première frappe du colosse suite à ces aoe soit bloquée par le groupe.
Lors du combat en 4 phases (en haut), utilisez le mur de renvoi sur le boss après la 2ème frappe sur le sceau pour renvoyer ses projectiles noirs (ceux qui pull).
Au même titre que contre le moussu, essayez d'avoir un uptime d'égide / blocage conséquent car chaque frappe de l'archidevin peut potentiellement vous one shot.
N'hésitez pas à reculer un instant, le temps qu'un CD d'égide / blocage soit à nouveau disponible.

*Etherlame*
Les commandes :
_Traits_ : Honneur - Persévérance exemplaire devient Pureté de voix.
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Tenez bon, Repliez-vous, Intervention miséricordieuse, Subissez mon courroux.
Utilisez Intervention miséricordieuse pour vous téléporter sur une personne déjà en place au second étage.
Lancez une commandes, utilisez repliez vous pour ne plus avoir l'immobilisation puis lancez une seconde commande.
Répétez l'opération avec Tenez bon et Subissez mon courroux si nécessaire.

Les golem de Frizz :
_Traits_ :  Vertu - Présence au combat devient Courage inébranlable
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Tenez bon, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi ou Sol consacré, Subissez mon courroux.
Attirez les ennemis dans le coin.
Utilisez le mur de renvoi pour renvoyer les grenades des adds.
Utilisez vos 2 (à 3) sorts de stabilité de manière maintenir votre groupe en état de combattre.

*Grawl*
Le chaman grawl :
_Traits_ :  Vertu - Présence au combat devient Courage inébranlable
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Bouclier du vengeur, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux.
Lorsque le chaman grawl sort de sa bulle, utilisez mur de renvoi afin de vous protéger de sa première boule de feu.
Lancez le bouclier du vengeur ainsi que sa commande.
Déclenchez votre bouclier du courroux  comme indiqué sur cette vidéo ou esquivez si vous n'êtes pas sûr du timing (_ou si le boss est sous slow_).
Déclenchez une égide ou un blocage après l'aoe pour absorber l'attaque au corps à corps qui suit.

Le chaman transmuté :
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Bouclier du vengeur, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux.
Commencez le combat au set masse/focus.
Lancez le mur de renvoi au pied du chaman.
Utilisez vos blocages d'armes (frappe du protecteur, bouclier du courroux) pour bloquer les flèches qui vous sont destinées.
Lorsqu'un cercle rouge apparaît autour du boss (celui indique qu'il va s'envoler), lancez une égide de groupe.
Lors du passage en bulle, lancez rapidement votre bouclier du vengeur, utilisez le symbole de foi, changez d'arme, lancez subissez mon courroux et maintenez l'auto-attaque sur le boss.
Lorsque le boss sort de sa bulle, continuez votre chaîne d'auto-attaque sur les élémentaires de goudron.
Si vous remarquez qu'un allié a beaucoup de stack de brûlure, lancez votre vertu de résolution.
Repassez en masse / focus, et répétez l'opération.
Il est important de passer au marteau lors de la phase de bulle pour octroyer protection à tout vos alliés tout en faisant du dps à la fois sur le boss et les élémentaires.
Pensez à utiliser la commande du bouclier du vengeur pour le rapprocher du chaman.
_Note : vous ne pouvez pas absorber un envol du chaman sans annonce (celui qui laisse 3 aoe de feu) de manière sûre donc esquivez cette attaque._

*Thaumanova*
Le limon :
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Flammes purificatrices ou Signe du fléau, Repliez-vous, Épée de la justice, Subissez mon courroux.
_(Optionnel) Armes_ : Marteau, Espadon, Sceptre/torche
Lancez l'épée de la justice et activez la commande dès que disponible pour monter la vulnérabilité.
Lancez les flammes pour avoir une zone de feu ou conservez le signe du fléau.
Utilisez le cercle de protection du marteau pour éviter que les petits limons ne soignent le boss.
Vous pouvez utiliser l'espadon ou le sceptre / torche pour avoir un meilleur dps sur le limon cependant l'apport de blocage apporté par la masse/focus, sans être indispensable, reste agréable.

L'anomalie :
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Flammes purificatrices ou Signe du fléau, Repliez-vous, Épée de la justice, Subissez mon courroux.
_(Optionnel) Armes_ : Masse/focus, Sceptre/torche
Rien de particulier sur ce boss : lancez l'épée de justice en début de combat ainsi que subissez mon courroux pour profiter du peu de temps avant la disparition des plateformes.
Passez en sceptre / torche lorsque les plateformes disparaissent ou restez au corps à corps si vous en avez la possibilité.

Note : la fractale thaumanova ne fait pas spécialement brillé le gardien, le build standard meta prévu pour les donjons y est mieux adapté que celui disponible dans ce guide.

*Draguerre*
Les interrupteurs :
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Bouclier du vengeur, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux.
_Armes_ : Masse/focus, Sceptre/torche
Sur le second interrupteur, si vous êtes en dessous, lancez votre mur de renvoi à l'emplacement où le joueur va se trouver pour l'aider à survivre.
Sur le rouage central, placez votre mur de renvoi derrière la personne qui active et lancez subissez mon courroux pour accélérer l'activation.
Déplacez vous vers l'endroit où le plus de draguerres apparaissent et lancez votre bouclier du vengeur près de l'interrupteur défendu par un autre joueur.
Si vous êtes amenez à être sur un bouton, maximisez vos blocages avant de passer au sceptre / torche.

L'armure draguerre :
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Bouclier du vengeur, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux.
_Armes_ : Masse/focus, Sceptre/torche
Pullez au sceptre et reculez vous au maximum pour que le draguerre passe sur l'emplacement du versement de l'huile avant de s'interrompre.
Utilisez votre mur de renvoi et passez en masse / focus, lancez le bouclier du courroux pour être sûr de bloquer la double frappe.
Lancez le bouclier du vengeur ainsi que sa commande pour conférer égide aux alliés.
Si le groupe ne tue pas le boss en une phase, campez le sceptre / torche, utilisez l'immobilisation lorsqu'il passe sous l'huile et le mur de renvoi lors des bombes.
Cependant, évitez le bouclier du vengeur dans ce cas là car il peut prendre l'aggro du boss.

L'élémentaire de glace :
_Traits_ : Honneur - Persévérance exemplaire devient Pureté de voix.
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Tenez bon, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux.
_Armes_ : Masse/focus, Sceptre/torche
Le pull est similaire à l'armure draguerre.
Lancez les cris pour retirer le givre.
Utilisez votre mur de renvoi pour renvoyer une partie des dégâts.

*Boss : Abîme de jade*
Les trashs :
_Traits_ : Vertu - Présence au combat devient Courage inébranlable
_Traits_ : Honneur - Persévérance exemplaire devient Pureté de voix.
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Tenez bon, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux, vertu de courage.
_Armes_ : Masse/focus, Sceptre/torche
Faites les colosses au corps à corps, utilisez tenez bon dès que vous êtes mis à terre pour annuler le stun et éviter le stun lock.
Utilisez vos cris pour supprimer l'estropier.
Utilisez le mur de renvoi contre les irukandji.
Globalement, rien de bien difficile.

*Boss : Mai Trin*
Mai Trin :
_Traits_ : Honneur - Persévérance exemplaire devient Pureté de voix.
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Tenez bon, Repliez-vous, Défense obstinée, Subissez mon courroux.
Plus votre groupe est éparpillé, plus ce sera difficile pour vous de survivre.
Abusez de la frappe de protecteur, du bouclier du courroux et du refuge pour bloquer les attaques de mai trin et monter vos charges de rempart revigoré.
Abusez également de la lumière du jugement ainsi que de vos cris pour retirer des altérations.
Conservez au possible votre vertu de résolution pour le soin de soutien qu'elle procure.
Utilisez aussi souvent que possible votre symbole de foi pour avoir un soin de soutien.
Si votre groupe est autour de vous, le soin apporté par le symbole de foi ainsi que la protection permanente permette de tanker mai trin sans trop broncher.
L'erreur à ne pas commettre est de changer d'arme : le set masse / focus est votre meilleur ami.

_Note : Si vous avez du mal à survivre (notamment en 50), prenez un équipement valkyrie ou soldat.
Très honnêtement, sur ce combat, si votre travail de tank est bien fait, il soulage complètement le reste du groupe donc personne ne vous en voudra si vous n'êtes pas en équipement berserker._

*Boss : Duo de la fusion*
L'effigie : 
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Bouclier du vengeur, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux
Rien de bien compliqué : Posez votre mur de renvoi devant l'effigie puis lancez subissez mon courroux une fois au corps à corps.
Utilisez votre bouclier du vengeur pour bloquer les boules de feu.

Le duo de la fusion :
_Compétences clés_ : Refuge, Bouclier du vengeur, Repliez-vous, Mur de renvoi, Subissez mon courroux
_Armes_ : Masse/focus, Sceptre/torche
Lors de l'aggro, lancez votre mur de renvoi entre l'armure draguerre et votre groupe (au plus près du berserker de la fusion) afin de renvoyer les boules de feu.
Lorsque celui-ci disparaît, si le berserker n'est pas mort, lancez votre bouclier du vengeur.
Dans le cas où le combat s'éterniserait / tournerait mal, passez à distance en sceptre/torche.
Si tout ce passe bien, lancez votre bouclier du vengeur lorsque l'armure de draguerre sort de son invulnérabilité pour bloquer les boules de feu.
Le mur de renvoi, bien placé peut aussi renvoyer les boules de feu, mais c'est un peu plus tricky.

----------


## Lanilor

Merci Pure pour ce guide très complet. 
Bon je te promets pas de tt retenir pour ma prochaine fractal mensuelle :/

----------


## Sephil

> Note : la fractale thaumanova ne fait pas spécialement brillé le gardien


J'voulais juste briller, j'voulais juste briller !  ::ninja::

----------


## Alchimist

Les changements du DH pour la prochaine beta, ça semble se diriger dans la bonne voie, notamment sur les nouvelles vertus qui ont des cd réduits pour une utilisation plus active.

----------

